# The Cockapoo Olympics 2012



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

COCKAPOO OLYMPICS 2012 

As I have hinted over the last few day's I've been putting together some idea's for an event that would coincide with the London Olympics 2012

I am willing to organise the above event which will be totally for fun with a little bit of competition thrown in for those who love a challenge. I propose to hold three disciplines, you will be able to enter 1, 2 or all 3 Or you could just come along and enjoy a great day of Cockapoo Fun

The three events are:-

Obedience: - This will be carried out on or off lead. It will consist of 2 left, 
2 right turns, 2 about turns, 2 halts in the sit position, a recall and a retrieve.

Agility: - This will be conducted off the lead against the clock, the course will consist of approximately 14 obstacles such as:- Hurdles/Jumps, Long Jump, Tunnels, See-Saw, Pause Table, Weave, A Frame and a Dog Walk
All the obstacles will be small and simple nothing more than what you will have come up against in your classes if you’ve done your Puppy and Bronze Award.

Best Trick: - As it say’s, show off the trick’s you’ve taught your Cockapoo, anything goes really!!

Venue and Date:- Woodland Water's, Ancaster, Lincolnshire. 14/15/16 Sept 2012. That will make most of us who got puppies this summer over 14 months of age which will be ideal to have them schooled on the small obstacles that will be used. Although if there is enough interest from people who have younger Cockapoo's I can adjust the height, length etc of the obstacles and we could have age categories. I also thought we could charge a small entry fee for each event you enter and all proceeds given to Charity of which we would nominate nearer the event

Supporting Attractions:- I am hoping to have a display of Obedience to Music and a Man-Work or Search Dog Display from the Royal Air Force or an International Dog Training Agency

I have also been busy on the sponsorship front and I'm pleased to say I have secured 'JukeeDoodles' as our event sponsor

Let me know what you think and I realise some may think it to far to travel but I am willing to source some pet friendly B/B's so as you can spread the driving etc I think it will be a great event and hopefully one to remember


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds a lot of work but even more fun..defo willing to travel for this- even if it's just to watch. Good luck with the plans!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey what fun!! We'll be up for it!! X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That is soooo exciting. Right, off to train Izzy......


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

How exciting! Rupert's climbing into his little pink tracksuit even as we speak. Will there be a climbing on the table event???


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

EG1 said:


> How exciting! Rupert's climbing into his little pink tracksuit even as we speak. Will there be a climbing on the table event???


Sounds great a pink track suited cockapoo climbing on the table I think we've got our first entry into the 'Best Trick' catergory


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ooh! I'd better get Millie some more training in. Not that I'm competitive 

Sounds like a lot of fun. Would like to take part, but it will depend on when and where. But neither of these will prove too great a problem.

Wonder which event will be Millie's best :car:  :first:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

jealous!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> jealous!


You could be our overseas competitor


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Count me in with Flo and Remy. Maybe we could add a flyball competition and flyball have-a-go (me and Strof51 could rustle something up) and some quick fun stuff like fastest recall and longest stay 

Wilfiboy - if it's up you way I may be looking for a bed for the night


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds great fun - count us in!!!! :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

What a fab idea! Sounds great! We would certainly like to come even just as spectators


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Count me and George in  (He doesn't know it yet lol|)


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> Count me in with Flo and Remy. Maybe we could add a flyball competition and flyball have-a-go (me and Strof51 could rustle something up) and some quick fun stuff like fastest recall and longest stay
> 
> Wilfiboy - if it's up you way I may be looking for a bed for the night


I thought about Fly Ball I think it might be able to be worked in maybe as a demonstration. There's a club in my area who I may be able to get some interest. I am also interested in having a go  I also need to be realistic just how much we can fit in in one afternoon


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We'd love to come, just need to find a caravan site near by ........


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Fifi said:


> We'd love to come, just need to find a caravan site near by ........


One of the venues I'm looking at has a caravan site


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> One of the venues I'm looking at has a caravan site


So maybe we can go for a 2 day event and camp out and have an evening BBQ for those who want to 'stay over'  You can tell I'm getting really excited here!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Getting even more jealous!!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

This all sounds brilliant, we would love to join in!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds great! And a good excuse for a camping trip! X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

It does sound good  Where abouts would it be then venue wise? A campsite is a good idea


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

michaelwatson54 said:


> I thought about Fly Ball I think it might be able to be worked in maybe as a demonstration. There's a club in my area who I may be able to get some interest. I am also interested in having a go  I also need to be realistic just how much we can fit in in one afternoon


Should be able to get a local club interested, as his is how most clubs get new members, and it is looked as an extra trainings session for their dogs.
If not I can get hold of a training box. But it would depend on competition commitments.


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds so fun!! Wish I lived in the UK


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> It does sound good  Where abouts would it be then venue wise? A campsite is a good idea


I have a couple of venues I'm looking at one is Newark Show Ground and my first choice is Woodland Waters near Ancaster Lincolnshire I am in dialogue with both but I am unable to book one at the moment as I need to be able to gauge how big the event is . This is one of the reasons I have put the ball in motion almost a year in advance


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds fab (not sure if Buddy will win anything?? can you enter just for fun?)
Where are you taking yours for training Mick?? i cant face going back to that sand hell hole.
Were even up for the camping too.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I am definitely interested, it would be good to have a date though, then I can commit for certain. We go back to school here around 20th August. Would love to camp for the weekend - long way to come for us guys


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> I am definitely interested, it would be good to have a date though, then I can commit for certain. We go back to school here around 20th August. Would love to camp for the weekend - long way to come for us guys


Camping would be good now I've invested in a tent for flyball travelling!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> I have a couple of venues I'm looking at one is Newark Show Ground and my first choice is Woodland Waters near Ancaster Lincolnshire I am in dialogue with both but I am unable to book one at the moment as I need to be able to gauge how big the event is . This is one of the reasons I have put the ball in motion almost a year in advance


Let me know if you have any tasks and I'll help


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

This is sounding better and better. I'll dust off the tent


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

It sounds like fun and would love to join in. A campsite nearby would be ideal.

Andrea


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Sounds fab (not sure if Buddy will win anything?? can you enter just for fun?)
> Where are you taking yours for training Mick?? i cant face going back to that sand hell hole.
> Were even up for the camping too.


Hi Donna
This event is all about fun it certainly is not about winning! just by taking part you will become a winner You and Buddy will get so much from this, the bond between you two will without doubt improve and the control will get so much better by doing obedience, agility and teaching Buddy new tricks will be so  I think all this will go some way in helping you with some of Buddy's little problems. You never know you may even be able to get some of your nice frocks out
With regards to any training I am just continuing on what we did at puppy classes with the Obedience and I haven't started any real agility work with them their still to young
When Alfie & Milo are ready to start agility I'm going to have a look at the Trent Valley Dog Training Club they hold two sessions a week at Newark Show Ground you don't have any joining fee's you just register on the night and pay a small fee. I think they hold them on Tues/Thurs evenings so you could go down and have a look see what you think I'll find out what times and let you know and maybe we could go and have a look one evening


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I am definitely interested, it would be good to have a date though, then I can commit for certain. We go back to school here around 20th August. Would love to camp for the weekend - long way to come for us guys


I'm working on it Ali. Woodland Waters is a Caravan/Camping site and would be ideal it has a restaurant and bar for your G&T's and some really nice walks around the lakes although, dogs must be kept on the lead which is one of the area's I am trying to sort out with them. As soon as I can get some dates from them when they have nothing else on I will be able to look for a suitable weekend Just keep working on Izzy's tricks for now its going to be around the end of Aug beginning Sept 2012 Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

If your looking for some inspiration with teaching tricks watch CBBC on Wed at 5.15 'Who let the Dogs Out' This weeks challenge was to get your dog on and off your back as many times in 1 minute and guess what it was won by a gorgeous cockapoo called Petra and a young girl


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Well initial interest showed that 17 Owner's and 20 Cockapoo's would be willing to support and have a go at this FUN event. 

I would like these number's to be a bit larger I know its hard to make any commitment when its so far away and no hard and fast date I will make a trip to Woodland Waters this weekend to see if I can get some weekend dates that the park will be available and post if I can get anything suitable so keep watching


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Well initial interest showed that 17 Owner's and 20 Cockapoo's would be willing to support and have a go at this FUN event.
> 
> I would like these number's to be a bit larger I know its hard to make any commitment when its so far away and no hard and fast date I will make a trip to Woodland Waters this weekend to see if I can get some weekend dates that the park will be available and post if I can get anything suitable so keep watching


I could mention it to my Cockapoo buddies, I think one would definitely love to come if they are available. If it is at the end of August we will be away :cry2: I guess that could be a problem with the summer holidays whenever you choose there will be some members on their holidays? I sooooo want to come to this....ray: :jumping: :jumping: :jumping:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I could mention it to my Cockapoo buddies, I think one would definitely love to come if they are available. If it is at the end of August we will be away :cry2: I guess that could be a problem with the summer holidays whenever you choose there will be some members on their holidays? I sooooo want to come to this....ray: :jumping: :jumping: :jumping:


Yes spread the word not all Cockapoo owner's visit this site so if you know any tell them about it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Yes spread the word not all Cockapoo owner's visit this site so if you know any tell them about it


I will tell them all just pleeeeaaassse don't hold it when I am in the Lakes!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Ooooooooh, this sounds like fun.............as long as we can make the weekend it's planned for, would be great to come and camp too:jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Oh we are sooo coming to this! I can't wait. The Woodland Waters site looks nice and has a rally field. 

Great idea. 

Gemma


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Michael this sounds absolutely fantastic! Definitely count us in but would be good to get the date in the diary asap. It might be worth aiming more for September otherwise there are going to be some very disappointed families out there who have already booked their summer holiday. Also, campsites might be keener to allow dogs and even dogs off lead if it is away from the school holidays.

People are getting Cockapoo puppies on a weekly basis on here so it might be good to have various 'sub classes' that are age based eg in obedience dogs up to six months might have to do a 'sit and wait', a 'watch' and a 'down'. 

We would need to camp too!  

Karen xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sure we can get this fab idea well supported especially if there is an overnight and social evening involved. As soon as you can, pop me dates and flyer details and we'll post it on our website, Facebook, e-mail shot to all of our previous customers, (im sure other breeders could do the same if we talk to them nicely) mention it in our running ad on breeders online, post on my sisters Holme Trakehner website etc........any other ideas for promotion anyone may have let me know. There's time to get good national awareness going.  Julia xxxx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Right! ok guy's some great feed back What I sort of need now is how many if able to attend would camp/caravan overnight as if we have a number of these it would add great weight to us getting this venue. Without doubt a Social Evening afterwards will be the 'Icing on the cake' (great idea Julia!)

With this in mind and looking at the events that have been on at Woodland Waters this year it may well be that the weekend 14/15/16 September 2012 will be the good option. If we can achieve this we would have all day Saturday to stage our events, instead of cramming it all into the afternoon

Here is the link for Woodland Waters www.woodlandwaters.co.uk

Have a look and let me know what you all think Mick

PS If we have a Social Evening would you like a 'Buffet'


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds great Mick ... can't commit for definite but will watch this thread with interest. Sue


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

We're up for camping with our big family tent.  

Karen xx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We will plan to turn up with our caravan and awning, may even have a week there as the fishing looks quite good and we are both keen anglers, can't wait to share my bivvy with Gaia


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes!  Would love to come! Wouldn't want to miss such a fabby Cockapoo gathering, especially if everyone on here was going!  Big tent for us and buffet and lots of mad Cockapoos!  I am already excited. Right off out with the torch to train Daisy!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

All sounding so exciting!!! Will definitely come if it's mid Sept. Had a quick look at the website for Woodland Waters and there seem to be lodges to rent as well as a camp site - so might go for that option in the absence of any camping equipment! Or is that just being too sensible and elderly...??


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

EG1 said:


> All sounding so exciting!!! Will definitely come if it's mid Sept. Had a quick look at the website for Woodland Waters and there seem to be lodges to rent as well as a camp site - so might go for that option in the absence of any camping equipment! Or is that just being too sensible and elderly...??


Go for it....I'm on your wavelength I think....I was wondering whether I could park up our horse lorry that has full living in it


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

EG1 said:


> All sounding so exciting!!! Will definitely come if it's mid Sept. Had a quick look at the website for Woodland Waters and there seem to be lodges to rent as well as a camp site - so might go for that option in the absence of any camping equipment! Or is that just being too sensible and elderly...??


Hey Eileen
These are quite pricey anything from £400 to £500 for a week I'm not sure how much they charge for a weekend but I will try and find out


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hey Eileen
> These are quite pricey anything from £400 to £500 for a week I'm not sure how much they charge for a weekend but I will try and find out


Thanks, that'd be great. I suppose the weekend rate might be reasonable if out of peak time. I'm always up for a spot of luxury...


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds fun - we are interested x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I will tell them all just pleeeeaaassse don't hold it when I am in the Lakes!


Ok Sarah give me a clue when are you going to the Lakes?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Go for it....I'm on your wavelength I think....I was wondering whether I could park up our horse lorry that has full living in it


Hi Julia and Everyone. 
They charge for Caravan and Camping £16 non hook up, £17.50 electric hook up, £3.00 for awning/gazebo and RV's(which your horse box would fall in to?) an extra £5.00 all prices are per night....

Lodges are bookable:- 
Lakeview Lodges 2 nights £220 3 nights £275
Park Home Lodge 2 nights £165 3nights £215
Prices are base on two Adults sharing extra adult £25 or child up to 14 years £20
Lakeview Luxury En-Suite Lodges do not allow pets

PS Off now to Woodland Waters to see what we can workout with them


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Ok Sarah give me a clue when are you going to the Lakes?


End of August, so your September dates are perfect for me!  Thank you.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*WOODLAND WATERS PROVISIONALLY BOOKED 14/15/16 Sep 2012*

Hi Everyone

This morning Jeannette & I paid a visit to Woodland Waters and had a good meeting with the Manageress of the Park. We laid out in a 'nut shell' our requirements for our event. They did not have a problem with anything we put forward however, they did advise that if your thinking of camping/caravan or booking a Lodge you need to book as early as possible to avoid disappointment (We have indeed booked our's today)

As for an evening function this would require us to book the Function Room/Staff and this will be quite a large cost however, the bar is open normal hour's along with the restaurant and they have extensive menu's for both. They are going to forward me both menu's this week which I will post as soon as I get them. We feel this will be the better option and require less organisation
Here again is the link:- www.woodlandwaters.co.uk 
You can log on to make your bookings or enquiries
I posted some prices a little earlier these may be subject to change but I have been advised this will be minimal
Well let me know your thoughts guy's because I will need to go firm on this booking in the not to distant future


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just a thought, for those of us who are camping are they going to try and keep us Cockapoo people together or will be just randomly spread across the site? It would be nice if we were all near to each as we will still be able to gather in the evenings even if the younger children are in bed.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Just a thought, for those of us who are camping are they going to try and keep us Cockapoo people together or will be just randomly spread across the site? It would be nice if we were all near to each as we will still be able to gather in the evenings even if the younger children are in bed.


Sarah
I'm sure if we get a large/small number camping we can arrange for you all to be together, nothing seems to much trouble with this site. Although its a year away I know I will be there early on the Friday so we can point Cockapoo Owner's in the direction of each other Its not that large that we would be scattered all over the site so don't worry to much


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wow just seen this .. its a cockapoo holiday  sounds fab xxx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

JoJo said:


> wow just seen this .. its a cockapoo holiday  sounds fab xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> JoJo
> 
> ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

what me personally  ... I am not good at running .. I look really strange so hubby tells me .. saw some footage JoJo running with cockapoos .. not a good look ...

I am interested  .. for the sake of my dogs of course .. not because its a holiday with my crazy cockapoo friends


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

The lodges look good (we don't have a tent) ... are you thinking about 1 night or 2 night stay?


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. It looks like a nice site, were they not willing to give us the Rally field? So we could all camp together? I assume caravans will not be aloud to camp in same area as tents?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> The lodges look good (we don't have a tent) ... are you thinking about 1 night or 2 night stay?


We've booked the Fri/Sat nights £165 We've been allocated the Ashford
I will need to be there early Sat morning to build the arena/obstacle course so as people can familiarise themselves and there dogs with the course and I think we might have a few beers with those that travel on the Friday


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> Hi. It looks like a nice site, were they not willing to give us the Rally field? So we could all camp together? I assume caravans will not be aloud to camp in same area as tents?


Gemma
I have pre booked the site for the event and the arena area they have allocated is just opposite Woody's Bar & Restaurant.(they are making no charge for this!) The lodges are dotted around the park. Today, tents and caravans where also dotted about and in amongst each other. I cannot book the whole site or part of for our sole purpose as this will mean large costs however, the manageress and staff that we met today all seemed very helpful so I don't foresee to many problems in getting all that want to camp/caravan together. So far around 8 people have made enquiries ref this and if our number's grow significantly over the next few months we can look at it again. Also if when making your booking mention the Cockapoo Event and again, I'm sure they will endeavour to keep us all together
ps if you log on to the sites web site and click on camping it will show you a map and lay out Its not massive


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

This sounds a great event! i wanted to go to to the actual olympics but this sounds even better. Ozzy is not sure if he wants to take part yet, but both of us are very excited about being spectators. What weekend have you booked again Michael? Me and my partner may camp but i need to book time off work before i can confirm. Very excited!!!! :jumping:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

tracy weston said:


> This sounds a great event! i wanted to go to to the actual olympics but this sounds even better. Ozzy is not sure if he wants to take part yet, but both of us are very excited about being spectators. What weekend have you booked again Michael? Me and my partner may camp but i need to book time off work before i can confirm. Very excited!!!! :jumping:


Hi Tracey
The event is provisionally booked for the 14/15/16 September 2012 with all events taking place on the Saturday Try to get Ozzy interested he'll love the obstacle course
Its all for fun not Cruft's


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty sure that we can make it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Booking the campsite today!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im not booking yet as were hoping to buy a caravan soon (going to nec in a couple of weeks) so will wait till we do then book a site dx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Booking the campsite today!


Hi Sarah 
When you book quote 'Cockapoo Olympics 2012' and then we will all be placed together in the non electrical area This will also now be where our arena will be placed So we now have a dedicated area just for us it took a bit of sweet talking but apparently I'm quite good at that 

So remember everybody when booking quote Cockapoo Olympics 2012

I have now confirmed these dates 14/15/16 Sept 2012 with Woodland Waters

So you can now all start making plan's

PS A Mrs Gilmore booked in with two dogs for these dates this morning, is this one of our group?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done with your sweet talking, it sounds fabulous!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Well done with your sweet talking, it sounds fabulous!


Thanks Sarah I just need everybody to support the event now and it really does have the makings of a tremendous weekend of fun with our dogs


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have booked and paid £10 deposit. She says there are 12 electric hook ups in the field we are in. Well, now there are 11!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Im not booking yet as were hoping to buy a caravan soon (going to nec in a couple of weeks) so will wait till we do then book a site dx


Hi Donna
Our site will be all self contained now caravan and camping pitches and our arena so we are completely all together I think there are around 12 electrical hook up's although Sarah has already booked one of them


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Our pitch is booked! Can't wait! ........now where's that book on dog tricks?

Karen xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

PS A Mrs Gilmore booked in with two dogs for these dates this morning, is this one of our group?[/QUOTE]

Hi Mick
I am that mysterious woman with two dogs who booked a lodge this morning! Had to rush out so didn't have chance to let you know. Thought we might as well turn it into a holiday and stay 3 nights - you can leave us with the clearing up!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

EG1 said:


> PS A Mrs Gilmore booked in with two dogs for these dates this morning, is this one of our group?


Hi Mick
I am that mysterious woman with two dogs who booked a lodge this morning! Had to rush out so didn't have chance to let you know. Thought we might as well turn it into a holiday and stay 3 nights - you can leave us with the clearing up!!! [/QUOTE]

Hi Eileen
Great news, I did wonder if it was you I'm hoping there's not going to be a great deal of clearing up to do! but good to know your up for it


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mick, this event sounds like it will be brilliant fun! We'd really like to come but I have a feeling that 15/16SEP is our Beavers Annual Family camp weekend  I'm not 100% sure but it's usually the first weekend after all the schools go back? It could be 8/9Sep next year but I need to check. Will never be forgiven for missing Beaver camp.....


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Mick, this event sounds like it will be brilliant fun! We'd really like to come but I have a feeling that 15/16SEP is our Beavers Annual Family camp weekend  I'm not 100% sure but it's usually the first weekend after all the schools go back? It could be 8/9Sep next year but I need to check. Will never be forgiven for missing Beaver camp.....


Totally understand Clare but the Cockapoo Olympics only happen's once every four years Hopefully everything will workout with dates and you and Obi can make it fingers crossed


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We are definitely still up for it but won't be staying as we already have 4 holidays booked for next year(!!!) so can't afford it. (I didn't realise we have 4 holidays booked until Harri just told me)

Mr Harri


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooooo please do woodland waters! Thats only about 15/20 mins from me! I wouldnt need to stay (although i would be very jealous! Lol) sounds fab! Boo will be nearly a year old by then, so fingers crossed we will be well trained by then (ever the optimist! ) count us in!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Ooooo please do woodland waters! Thats only about 15/20 mins from me! I wouldnt need to stay (although i would be very jealous! Lol) sounds fab! Boo will be nearly a year old by then, so fingers crossed we will be well trained by then (ever the optimist! ) count us in!


Hi Claire 
Woodland Waters is now booked as the venue for 'The Cockapoo Olympics' so it seems we are right on your door step I see from your PitaPata that Boo is only just over 6 weeks old do you have him yet?

As you say he will be just under a year old next September I am hoping to have enough Cockapoo's under 12/14 months to hold different age category obstacle races, just smaller jump's really! Its the training period that will make the timing difficult for Boo to be ready for the larger obstacles.
I am still working on idea's such as age category's or having obstacles that can be lowered/shortened for the younger dogs but still run the same course.

He will certainly be able to enter the Obedience/Best Trick competition

You must let me know where you live as we live in Lincolnshire to and being so close you will be able to come back for the Social Evening


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> We are definitely still up for it but won't be staying as we already have 4 holidays booked for next year(!!!) so can't afford it. (I didn't realise we have 4 holidays booked until Harri just told me)
> 
> Mr Harri


Come on guy's does a couple of nights in a tent/caravan/wood hut constitute a holiday


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Well, it's gonna be my holiday! xxx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Well, it's gonna be my holiday! xxx


Ah! Eileen but your having three nights


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Yep - that third night I'll be out hitting the clubs and partying ... all on my own after the big poo exodus!!!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, I have just booked us in and paid deposit, whoo hoo!

I think Gaia might like to do a high jump, she took a flying leap down steps of about 3 feet high yesturday, even though she'd done them individually before, didn't make a gold medal landing though


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Fifi said:


> Hi, I have just booked us in and paid deposit, whoo hoo!
> 
> I think Gaia might like to do a high jump, she took a flying leap down steps of about 3 feet high yesturday, even though she'd done them individually before, didn't make a gold medal landing though


Hi Sue, great! are you a Tent, Caravan or Lodge person?
Gaia will be one of our younger Poo's so I need to give real thought to the obstacle race and its format. I'm moving in the direction of lower/shorter jumps for the younger Poo's but running the same course


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We're a caravan, with hook up and option of awning. We may extend the break either side closer to time (they will let us know if it starts to get busy, how great) to take advantage of the onsite fishing.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Come on guy's does a couple of nights in a tent/caravan/wood hut constitute a holiday


Unfortunately yes as we would have to stay in a lodge but wouldn't be able to arrive until the Sat or late Fri night due to school so £200 is a lot for somewhere just to sleep (& equates to one night in Disneyland ). We can get there quite early though on the Sat and stay until quite late  x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Unfortunately yes as we would have to stay in a lodge but wouldn't be able to arrive until the Sat or late Fri night due to school so £200 is a lot for somewhere just to sleep (& equates to one night in Disneyland ). We can get there quite early though on the Sat and stay until quite late  x


I was only kidding It will be good to see you on the Saturday


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi mick and jeanette,
I would agree that its unlikley that Boo will be able to partake in the agility stuff at that age, as im guessing she will only just be starting down that road by then, however i am very excited about the idea of obedience and best trick!  that is definetly something to work towards! And best of all, its my birthday that weekend! So definetly the social evening sounds fun  ! We live in corby glen (village) nr grantham So we are south lincolnshire, so It pretty much is on my doorstep! Hmmm... Now to start doing trick research! 

Just 11 more sleeps until our little girl Boo comes home to
Live with us! Cant wait!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Booked a tent pitch for Fri 14th and Sat 15th


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> Booked a tent pitch for Fri 14th and Sat 15th


Hi Mandy Excellent we now have a good number of us getting there on the Friday so looks like its 2 social evenings


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Mandy Excellent we now have a good number of us getting there on the Friday so looks like its 2 social evenings


Forgot to say that our tent pitch is for both Friday and Saturday nights too! 

Karen xx


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi mick and jeanette,
maizie and i would love to join the poo population......except we dont have one yet! we are hoping that we have one in the making......except we havent met yet. we know that he is a boy though.

we have a campervan and we are able to make the olympics. i will endeavor to book into the camping and i'll work on the dog (a minor hiccup).


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

greenflower said:


> Hi mick and jeanette,
> maizie and i would love to join the poo population......except we dont have one yet! we are hoping that we have one in the making......except we havent met yet. we know that he is a boy though.
> 
> we have a campervan and we are able to make the olympics. i will endeavor to book into the camping and i'll work on the dog (a minor hiccup).


Hi Lucy, there will be plenty of jobs needing doing so VERY glad you can make it. Don't forget to mention Cockapoo Olympics when you book


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Forgot to say that our tent pitch is for both Friday and Saturday nights too!
> 
> Karen xx


Excellent we may be able to get some runs in on Friday afternoon/evening and the socializing just gets better


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Confirmed and Interested*

A quick update on those coming and those showing interest

Confirmed:- 
Cockapoodledoo(Karen) arty2: 
Embee(Mandy) arty2: 
Sezra(Sarah) arty2: 
SharplesFamily(Harri & Mr Harri) 
Rejess(Claire) 
EG1(Eileen)arty2: 
Fifi(Sue) arty2: 
Gemma27(Gemma & Lorraine)arty2: 
Jools(Jools) 
Curt3007(Jayne) 
Greenflower(Lucy) 
JukeeDoodles(Julia & Stephen) 
MichaelWatson54(Mick & Jeannette)arty2: 
Donna(Donna)
AliSJ(Ali)arty2: 
Strof51(Col)arty2:
Woolacombe(Kate & Lesley)arty2:
Pepster(Sharon)arty2:
RubyCockapoo(Ian & Helen)arty2:
Mogdog(Sue)arty2:
PipE(Pippa)arty2:
Laura(L)Izzy (Laura)arty2:

= Number of Cockapoo's confirmed
arty2: = Number of happy camper's


Those who are showing interest:-
Jedicrazy(Claire)
TracyWeston(Tracy)
Hfd(Helen)
JoJo(JoJo)
Spindlelegs(Sarah)
andypandi(Andrea)
Milliedog(Julie)
Colpa110(Colin)
Dylansmum(Helen)
JoWright(Jo&Jon)
holicon(Lois)

= The number of disappointed Cockapoo's

If I've got you on the wrong list at the moment please let me know As you can see if everyone was to make that *commitment* this is really going to be a Cockapoo weekend to remember

ps If I got anybodies names spelt or wrong sorry

pps *Come on you Scots* don't leave *AliSJ* to do it for all those *Cockapoo owner's North of the boarder*


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mick has asked me to share my experience of Agility with you. There is going to be an agility competition at our Cockapoo Olympics and as many of us will be there with our youngsters who will be just over the grand old age of one by then I would like to share my training experience with you. 

Many agility clubs will not accept dogs for training until they are at least a year old. There is a very good reason for this as the sport is quite high impact and potentially damaging for young growing bones. Please question any agility club that allows you to join before your dog is a year old unless they specifically run puppy agility. 

The club I belong to is huge. There are over 300 members and training sessions are held every evening of the week in two different venues. Some of our members train just for fun and exercise and others have reached the National finals at Olympia. It is a very addictive sport.

Our club offers Puppy Agility. I started training with Rufus when he was 6 months old. The training consisted of the basic principles of agility without the high impact jumping. We taught our dogs to feel secure around the equipment, to go through the tunnels and direction training (following hand signals and learning right and left commands). Very slowly, from starting with the jump poles flat on the ground, they were raised as the dogs became older and stronger. Contact equipment (A Frame and Dog Walk) were used early on but starting flat on the ground and again being raised slowly as our dogs got older. Training for the See Saw involved sitting and walking on wobble boards.

Rufus was 14 months old when we did our first club competition and even then he was jumping in the 'small' category. He now jumps 'large' though most Cockapoos would fit into the 'Medium' category.

Here are a few pics of that competition. As Rufus was still in the early stages of training ...and it worked for him...I was using a target stick to indicate the next obstacle.

Pic 1. Establishing the 'wait' ......not Rufus's strong point! Jump set up for 'small' dog. 'Medium' dogs would jump with the pole one notch higher and Rufus now jumps 'large' which would be three notches higher.










Pic 2. .....and we're off! Great attention from Rufus looking to me to see where I am going to send him next.










Pic 3. Through the collapsed tunnel.










Pic 4. Up over the A Frame ......look, matching bottoms!










Pic 5. This competition ended on the Pause Table. Pause tables are rarely used in agility competitions now as the finishing time between dogs is often fractions of a second and so it has proved almost impossible to accurately time the required seconds. This competition was a Speed Circle. We had one minute to see how many obstacles we could do in the circle. After the whistle we had 5 seconds to reach the pause table in the middle. 
Race you to the table............










No, we didn't win any prizes but had a thoroughly enjoyable time. 

In Kennel Club or UKA competitions you have to have your dog officially measured before competing and your dog has to jump at the height according to its own height. Within clubs they usually let you jump at the height that your dog is training at ......ie small if only young.

Hope this has been helpful. I could go on and on but I fear I may bore you all!!

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Excellent read Karen thank you very much just what I wanted, good information and great pic's of Rufus and yourself


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Karen that looks fab! I am hoping to start this next year with Daisy


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Thank you Karen that looks fab! I am hoping to start this next year with Daisy


You'll love it Sarah! Nothing stands in the way of my agility classes. I've even had poor Tristan (my disabled son) blanketed up and enjoying a late night out when my carer was unable to look after him!

Karen xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Looks great. Rupert's due to start puppy agility next month - think he'll love it. Took him to watch a competition last weekend and he was a very interested spectator. xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for that Karen....that's it I'm going to get on the phone to the agility classes today.....Buzz, Yum-Yum off we go


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Thanks for that Karen....that's it I'm going to get on the phone to the agility classes today.....Buzz, Yum-Yum off we go


Julia & Stephen
OMG I never gave this a thought I just asked you to judge without considering that *you of course might want to compete with everyone else* Soooo sorry I can easily get another judge from my doggy past so if you would rather compete then that's excellent news


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy and I are going to a taster session on 22nd - the woman who does our training classes runs an agility club, she's desperate to get Izzy ...


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy and I are going to a taster session on 22nd - the woman who does our training classes runs an agility club, she's desperate to get Izzy ...


Ali & Izzy

We are so happy to have you on board and you are an inspiration for all of those who are thinking 'may be its a little to far to travel' well if Ali can travel from bonny Scotland you *can do it*


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Woody's Restaurant Menu & Bar Snacks*

I did say say last weekend that Woodland Waters were going to send me some menu's and that when I received them I would post they are far to extensive so I will pick out a couple from each just to wet your appetite

*Bar Snacks:-
* _Spicy Cajun Chicken Burger
Breast of chicken seasoned with Cajun spices, presented in
a Bun and served with a Salad garnish and Chips_ £6.25

_Mushroom Stroganoff(V)
Button mushrooms cooked with Onion and Peppers
in a white wine, Garlic and Paprika cream sauce. Served 
with long grained rice_ £6.75

*Woody's Restaurant:-
*Starters _New Zealand Green Lip Mussels
Cooked in a white wine, red onion, 
and Garlic cream sauce, served showered
chopped chives_ £5.25

_Smoked Scottish Salmon
Presented sliced over continental 
leaves with fresh lemmon and brown 
bread and butter._ £6.95

Mains:- _Leg of Lamb Steak
Slow braised leg of Lamb Steak cooked
with Rosemary and Red Wine, presented
on a bed of Minted Potato Mash_ £12.75

_Beef Steak and Guinness Pie
Tender pieces of Beef cooked with 
Silverskin Onions and button mushrooms
in a rich Guinness sauce served under a
Puff Pastry Lid with Salad Garnish_£10.25

*Sweets:
*- _ Chocolate Fudge Cake
Presented with whipped cream and vanilla ice cream

Lemon Meringue Pie
Simply served with fresh dairy cream

All Sweets £4.25

And much, much more there's kids menu's, Vegetarian menu's and on and on. Hope that's got you licking your lips_


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sounds dreadful, think I will have to cancel!  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I am feeling very hungry after reading that!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Yum Yum - Guess I'll be leaving the camping stove, baked beans and tinned frankfurters at home then


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> Yum Yum - Guess I'll be leaving the camping stove, baked beans and tinned frankfurters at home then


Yes, we agree, don't want to see a pan or the washing up for a couple of days


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

You can add us to your confirmed list , just booked our site for two nights. Don't think we will be home much at weekends next year.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

strof51 said:


> You can add us to your confirmed list , just booked our site for two nights. Don't think we will be home much at weekends next year.


Excellent news Col really looking forward to meeting you and Poppy & Rosie and maybe we can talk nearer the time ref a fly ball demo


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

You can add us to the maybe list - seriously tempted, although I don't think Dylan will be competing as I'm not planning to do agility with him - tried it once and he hated it! We would have to book a lodge though, as we don't have any camping stuff and hubby reckons he's too old to rough it!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> You can add us to the maybe list - seriously tempted, although I don't think Dylan will be competing as I'm not planning to do agility with him - tried it once and he hated it! We would have to book a lodge though, as we don't have any camping stuff and hubby reckons he's too old to rough it!


Hi Helen
You could still enter the Obedience or Best Trick categories you don't have to do the Agility category. Its all for fun I don't really want it to be taken to seriously Just like minded people having some great fun with their dogs I think there's three of us already booked into lodges I'm like your hubby need some comforts and my back would not cope with two nights on a camp bed


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have talked to hubby, Izzy and I will definitely be coming, probably bring my daughter, Ciara with me too. I haven't booked yet, I have to decide whether to pay for a lodge or try to borrow a tent!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I have talked to hubby, Izzy and I will definitely be coming, probably bring my daughter, Ciara with me too. I haven't booked yet, I have to decide whether to pay for a lodge or try to borrow a tent!


Ok Ali we are popping over tomorrow and we'll check on the lodges cause I know our party has booked four now plus there are the usual fishermen booking all the time so availability will be changing all the time


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all,
Myself (Lesley) and Kate and of course Dexter the cokerpoo will be there as well so please add us to your list.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Kate & Lesley
Great to have you guys on board with Dexter will you be a happy camper? You have been added to the list


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you find out if there are still lodges available Mick? Hubby says I should have a bit of luxury


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Mick & Jeannette

What a fantastic idea! I'm not sure that either of ours will be capable of competing in anything by then but we're going to try to come just to be there and have fun with everyone else.

I'll let you know for sure when we've managed to get booked in but please put us on the list as a possible!

Many thanks
H


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Did you find out if there are still lodges available Mick? Hubby says I should have a bit of luxury


Yes, go on Ali - you should definitely get a lodge - then you can bake scones ! We might be neighbours - Rupert's very keen to meet up with Izzy now his manky ears and Alice Cooper eyes have cleared up.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Did you find out if there are still lodges available Mick? Hubby says I should have a bit of luxury





RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi Mick & Jeannette
> 
> What a fantastic idea! I'm not sure that either of ours will be capable of competing in anything by then but we're going to try to come just to be there and have fun with everyone else.
> 
> ...


Hi Ali didn't see the lady today but will check tomorrow

Hi Ian & Helen it will be great to see you and think seriously about doing something its just for fun Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Did you find out if there are still lodges available Mick? Hubby says I should have a bit of luxury


Hi Ali & Everyone else thinking of booking a lodge I've spoken to Woodland Water's today There are four of the Lakeview Lodges left they sleep 6 and there's 3 left of the Park Home Lodges that sleep 4 and two that sleep 2 So as you can see there going quickly the Tel No is 01400 230888 Mick


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Accommodation is going quick then  It's going to be harder to get a place at the Cockapoo Olympics than the real thing


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

We are in! Just booked 

Sharon x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pepster said:


> We are in! Just booked
> 
> Sharon x


Hi Sharon Great news this is going to be the event of the year Glad to have you on board
ps, you have been added to the confirmed list
pps 1 or 2 nights


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all

Marcus and I got two sets of tickets for the Olympics next year – Weight lifting (zzzz) and Women’s Vollyball (me zzzzz, Marcus :jumping: )… COCKAPOO OLYMPICS, however is quite possibly the best idea I’ve heard in a long time! I’m so glad I joined this crazy forum :whoo:

I can confirm that I am free and very interested. I won’t book just yet… really need to get myself a Cockapoo first 

IF everything works out time-wise (we all know I like my planning ) then our pup would be between eight and ten months in Sep 2012 so our presence would be more for ‘ahhh, isn’t he sweet’ comments rather than, ‘wow, look at how well trained he is’ comments. Either way, Karen I like the idea of sub classes for the little ones! :baby2:

Jukee Doodles aren’t you going to bring your five rather than just Buzz and Yum Yum?! We all want to see how Woody, Woodetta and Yogi turn out!!!

Turi x 

P.S. If someone had told me a few months ago that I'd be planning on going to a dog event 11 months in advance before my puppy had even been conceived...


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Michael, We( Lesley , Kate and cockerpoo Dexter have booked a lakeside lodge for the 2 nights ( Friday and Saturday).Also bringing a frined without his dog though !!!!

So so looking forward to it 
Regards, 
Lesley


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hello all
> 
> Marcus and I got two sets of tickets for the Olympics next year – Weight lifting (zzzz) and Women’s Vollyball (me zzzzz, Marcus :jumping: )… COCKAPOO OLYMPICS, however is quite possibly the best idea I’ve heard in a long time! I’m so glad I joined this crazy forum :whoo:
> 
> ...


Hi Victoria
I am constructing obstacles that I will be able to change/alter to cater for a younger age group say 10/12 months and it will be no problem to construct a short course for those interested
ps Lodges are going quickly so unless you have a tent/caravan or RV then I wouldn't leave it to long Michael


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Michael

I imagine that we'll be in a tent so we're not too worried about booking at this point 

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> I imagine that we'll be in a tent so we're not too worried about booking at this point
> 
> Turi x


Ahhh but if you book quick you'll get electric hook-up


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Sharon Great news this is going to be the event of the year Glad to have you on board
> ps, you have been added to the confirmed list
> pps 1 or 2 nights


Hi, thanks, we have booked for 2 nights, In our little vw camper


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, electricity would be beneficial.. 

But you're missing the point folks - I don't have a 'poo yet 

Turi x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> Ahhh but if you book quick you'll get electric hook-up


And I think we had only been allocated 12 off these for our group


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just to confirm that we have booked 2 nights, deposit paid.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to confirm that we have booked 2 nights, deposit paid.


Brilliant Gemma & Lorraine that makes 9 parties now camping in some form
ps make that 10


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Turi said:


> Yes, electricity would be beneficial..
> 
> But you're missing the point folks - I don't have a 'poo yet
> 
> Turi x


 Hi Victoria
Yes but I have a list of jobs and in the very near future will be looking for people to help me out and you wont need a dog I promise Mick


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Mick, I'm thinking about booking one of the lodges (if still available!) for the 2 nights. Maisie won't want to take part I don't think ... she's rather timid ... but I'm sure Bess will be up for it ... probably not agility but I'm sure she'll do something.

Will they be allowing people to dog walk off lead on the walks in the grounds there? Thanks, Sue


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Hi Mick, I'm thinking about booking one of the lodges (if still available!) for the 2 nights. Maisie won't want to take park I don't think ... she's rather timid ... but I'm sure Bess will be up for it ... probably not agility but I'm sure she'll do something.
> 
> Will they be allowing people to dog walk off lead on the walks in the grounds there? Thanks, Sue


Hi Sue, you need to get booked asap as the Lodges are going quickly maybe 5 left as for walking your dog on the lead this is because its primarily a fishing venue and fishermen everywhere and as per normal some leave things behind that they shouldn't so its a safety issue. They have agreed in and around our area we can have dogs off the lead however, if you want to walk around the lakes its on the lead. Mick  The facility is still open to the public and this would also cause problems if we were to have our dogs off lead and any other visitors have to have their dogs on the lead so I think this is the best we can hope for. Mick


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Mick

Thanks for organising this event, looks fun 

It is just down the road for us so may just come for the Saturday, but will maybe book the Sat night if kids are available to house sit!!!

Can I just ask what people are planning to do with their dogs while they eat in the evening?! I can just picture a Cockapoo escape party if we have to leave them in tents 

We have done an introduction to agility with Eddie and he loved it BUT he was on his lead - we will hopefully do some more at training classes before next September - it could be complete chaos


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sarahjo said:


> Can I just ask what people are planning to do with their dogs while they eat in the evening?!


Flo and Remy will settle in their crates - probably for the night if they have both had a busy, active day.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Our two will be in their crates in the back of the car, but will sleep with us in the tent, can be fun if it has been raining.lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh blimey, I haven't evn thought about things like that yet! I will have to see what Daisy is like nearer the time. Hopefully I will be able to leave her in her crate, if not I am very partial to Bangers and Mash sat outside my tent!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah ... we no longer use crates 

My two settle happily together in kitchen at night ... but this hasn't been put to the test when away! Will have a little think about that one...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I decided Maisie & Bess should settle in the lodge OK while we're at the social ... so I've booked one of the park lodges ... don't think I've every booked anything so far in advance! It should be fun!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mick can we park next to our tents do you know? If so, most people could pop their dogs into their vehicle as it will at least be a familiar environment for the dogs and shouldn't be too hot in September in the evenings ......although we may have another Indian Summer next year!!

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Mick can we park next to our tents do you know? If so, most people could pop their dogs into their vehicle as it will at least be a familiar environment for the dogs and shouldn't be too hot in September in the evenings ......although we may have another Indian Summer next year!!
> 
> Karen xx


Hi Karen
Yes people park cars next to their tents and caravans We are hoping by then that our two will have settled down somewhat  and we'll just be able to leave them in the Lodge if not we'll use our travel pods from the car Although by the time we are ready to go to the bar/restaurant they are going to be absolutely bushed and ready to just get some rest anywhere 
ps don't forget everyone, they have given us the whole of the Rally field for our event so apart from those in lodge's it will be just be Cockapoo Olympic personnel in our camp site


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> although we may have another Indian Summer next year!!


Ha - wishful thinking Karen 

Turi x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I decided Maisie & Bess should settle in the lodge OK while we're at the social ... so I've booked one of the park lodges ... don't think I've every booked anything so far in advance! It should be fun!


Hi Sue
Excellent news that's where we are accommodated as well. You will now be added to the confirmed and party list and I'm sure Maisie and Bess by next Sept will have something to show everyone remember its just for fun and by the time we venture to the bar in the evenings our sides will be spliting with the fun and laughter we've had all day


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mick, it sounds like this is turning into a big booze fest! Is everyone taking their kids?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Mick, it sounds like this is turning into a big booze fest! Is everyone taking their kids?


Hi Ali
Our kids are 20/18 years of age but they are being pressed ganged in to helping and buying Mum & Dad a pint and yes I think people are bringing kid's and in fact I would like to see the kids actually handling the Cockapoo's if at all possible lets get them involved

ps Have you booked your Lodge yet? yesterday there was two left that slept 2


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never booked a holiday a year in advance before! We're booked in to Parkland Lodge for both nights


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I have never booked a holiday a year in advance before! We're booked in to Parkland Lodge for both nights


This is NOT a holiday this is the dog event of the year You have now become a big part of it and I will be finding you and your daughter plenty of little jobs Forget the holiday idea, the obstacle course gets bigger I have just found at an old RAF colleagues kennel's some more jumps/obstacles (a little renovating required) so, hows your fitness?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

You never said anything about us jumping!  Are we have a hooman version of agility aswell? I might have to hide in my tent that morning!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> You never said anything about us jumping!  Are we have a hooman version of agility aswell? I might have to hide in my tent that morning!


Now there's a thought
PS There will be no hiding place Sarah!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Ali
> Our kids are 20/18 years of age but they are being pressed ganged in to helping and buying Mum & Dad a pint and yes I think people are bringing kid's and in fact I would like to see the kids actually handling the Cockapoo's if at all possible lets get them involved
> 
> ps Have you booked your Lodge yet? yesterday there was two left that slept 2


My kids have started saying they want to come - but they're a bit of a handful, even though they are in their 30s! (Mind you Simon's a cameraman - so might be good to have around!)  
Off out to practise jumping...


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Mick, it sounds like this is turning into a big booze fest! Is everyone taking their kids?


Ali, how old is Ciara? My kids will be coming. My daughter, Darcy, will be 14 and my son, Edan, will be 15, nearly 16! 
I'm hoping to get little Tristan (12 next year) into respite care for the weekend as camping and wheelchairs are challenging ....... but not impossible! 

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ciara will also be 14  Planning to let her do the handling! I've booked lodge today


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ali, how old is Ciara? My kids will be coming. My daughter, Darcy, will be 14 and my son, Edan, will be 15, nearly 16!
> I'm hoping to get little Tristan (12 next year) into respite care for the weekend as camping and wheelchairs are challenging ....... but not impossible!
> 
> Karen xx


My boys will be just a bit older ... Ed will be just 16 and Rob nearly 18 ... they're saying they don't know if they will come or not ... but I'm hoping they will. I expect they can take photos or help out in some other way.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> My boys will be just a bit older ... Ed will be just 16 and Rob nearly 18 ... they're saying they don't know if they will come or not ... but I'm hoping they will. I expect they can take photos or help out in some other way.


Hi Sue
I have a list of jobs as long as my arm they range from Arena Marshal, Time Keeper, Arena Stewards, Scorers, Competitors Stewards and the list goes on but I am sure everyone will pull together and make this a successful day for us all to remember


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

My children will be 6, 9 and 13 by then, I think they want to come but I m not sure about hubby, might leave him at home! 

p.s. I promise I wont hide, I intend to be a full participant in everything!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Will we be able to Flyball too - please, please, please . My Flo is way too fast for me to keep up with her for agility but really enjoys flyball and it's easy to do 'have a go' sessions for those who haven't tried it before - whose knows, some may get the flyball bug.

I'd be happy to do that bit of if and maybe Strof could give me a hand (I think he knows way more than I do ) and I could try to borrow some kit if you don't already have a local flyball group coming along.

I don't mind contacting local clubs if that's something you want done (unless someone else is already on the case).


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> Will we be able to Flyball too - please, please, please . My Flo is way too fast for me to keep up with her for agility but really enjoys flyball and it's easy to do 'have a go' sessions for those who haven't tried it before - whose knows, some may get the flyball bug.
> 
> I'd be happy to do that bit of if and maybe Strof could give me a hand (I think he knows way more than I do ) and I could try to borrow some kit if you don't already have a local flyball group coming along.
> 
> I don't mind contacting local clubs if that's something you want done (unless someone else is already on the case).


Hi Mandy
Yes it would be nice to have a separate area set up for Flyball and the guys who are already proficient in the discipline can do demo's and give training advice 

As for the agility Flo sounds like a prime candidate for it, the obstacles will not be in a straight line so its not about keeping up its about speed, control/change of direction and of course agility......Flo already has two of these


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to have a word with hubby tonight, might just come for the day as its not too far away Coco isn't very good with car journeys. Will let you know. If hubby gets his own way and has a vw camper van then we will camp.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

holicon said:


> I'm going to have a word with hubby tonight, might just come for the day as its not too far away Coco isn't very good with car journeys. Will let you know. If hubby gets his own way and has a vw camper van then we will camp.


Hi Lois
It would be great to see you where about's in Lincolnshire are you? Mick


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
I really want to join you all for this but I'm trying to work out whether we can. I think i'd have to take the kids out of school on the Friday (tut tut, naughty Mummy!!!) Are most people staying Friday and Saturday night? We're campers btw.

The problem I've got is that I think Cameron will be away on a school trip that week and don't know when he'll get back on the Friday. Can't believe something clashes with it when you've planned it so far ahead!! Blooming typical!

Pip X


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi,
> I really want to join you all for this but I'm trying to work out whether we can. I think i'd have to take the kids out of school on the Friday (tut tut, naughty Mummy!!!) Are most people staying Friday and Saturday night? We're campers btw.
> 
> The problem I've got is that I think Cameron will be away on a school trip that week and don't know when he'll get back on the Friday. Can't believe something clashes with it when you've planned it so far ahead!! Blooming typical!
> ...


Hi Pip
We have around 10 parties now staying Fri/Sat night departing on Sunday. If you travel up on Friday evening your pitch will be sorted (if you book now) as we have the Rally Field for our sole use. All you will have to do is park up and meet us all in the bar Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Pip, I'm travelling from Scotland - so will either take Ciara out for day/half day or arrive at midnight!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Pip, I'm travelling from Scotland - so will either take Ciara out for day/half day or arrive at midnight!





PipE said:


> Hi,
> I really want to join you all for this but I'm trying to work out whether we can. I think i'd have to take the kids out of school on the Friday (tut tut, naughty Mummy!!!) Are most people staying Friday and Saturday night? We're campers btw.
> 
> The problem I've got is that I think Cameron will be away on a school trip that week and don't know when he'll get back on the Friday. Can't believe something clashes with it when you've planned it so far ahead!! Blooming typical!
> ...


Gone on guy's spoil the kids take them out for the day you can use the journey as a Geography lesson


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
I've just found out that the school trip won't get back until 5.30pm on the Friday which means battling M25 at rush hour!!
But.....I have just sent an enquiry to Woodland Waters to see whether there's a camping pitch (must have EHU- I Glamp, I do not camp!!!) so we'll stay Sunday night too and have them out of school om the Monday to make the trip easier!!!
I've got a year to work on Stu's lack of enthusiasm for the M25 and putting a tent up in the dark!!!

Yippee.......just hope there's a pitch available for us!!

Did you do a list of who's going so far? Any idea what pg number it's on to save me reading all the way through!!!

Pip X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yay! More campers! I will help you put your tent up in the dark!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi,
> I've just found out that the school trip won't get back until 5.30pm on the Friday which means battling M25 at rush hour!!
> But.....I have just sent an enquiry to Woodland Waters to see whether there's a camping pitch (must have EHU- I Glamp, I do not camp!!!) so we'll stay Sunday night too and have them out of school om the Monday to make the trip easier!!!
> I've got a year to work on Stu's lack of enthusiasm for the M25 and putting a tent up in the dark!!!
> ...


Hi Pip
Yes go to page10. What is this ?
(must have EHU- I Glamp, I do not camp!!!)......Mick


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Yay! More campers! I will help you put your tent up in the dark!


Oh thank you!!! That's so kind!
X


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

PipE said:


> Oh thank you!!! That's so kind!
> X


We'll help too ...... a few car headlights and some torches .... no problem! 

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's ok!  I am also a fellow glamper, I like a little luxury where possible even it is only a fridge! 

I am taking the kids out of school on friday so that I get there nice and earlier. I make a mean cuppa for anyone arriving after me but if it's dark I might be on the wine!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Lois
> It would be great to see you where about's in Lincolnshire are you? Mick


I'm near Holbeach in Linconshire so its not too far so hopefully will make it for the day


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi,
> I've just found out that the school trip won't get back until 5.30pm on the Friday which means battling M25 at rush hour!!
> But.....I have just sent an enquiry to Woodland Waters to see whether there's a camping pitch (must have EHU- I Glamp, I do not camp!!!) so we'll stay Sunday night too and have them out of school om the Monday to make the trip easier!!!
> I've got a year to work on Stu's lack of enthusiasm for the M25 and putting a tent up in the dark!!!
> ...


Pip

Glad you are all coming too! Ian and Stu can get together to discuss their joint lack of enthusiasm while we get all Cockapoo crazy! I've been a bit easier on Ian though, we've booked into a lodge so no tent erection in the dark for us!

H
x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

holicon said:


> I'm near Holbeach in Linconshire so its not too far so hopefully will make it for the day


Hi Lois, I was born in Holbeach Hospital and lived in Weston went to school in Spalding and as a boy ran for Holbeach Athletic Club small world eh!!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Oooooo this is so exciting :whoo::jumping:

We're really looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you!!! Cockapoo owners are the best!
X


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Pip
> Yes go to page10. What is this ?
> (must have EHU- I Glamp, I do not camp!!!)......Mick


Glamping is Glamourous camping! We have lights, carpet, a toilet, fridge etc etc! No slumming it for us! Oh and Electric Hook Up!

Helen ( and Ian )
I haven't actually told Stu we're going yet! Oops! Got to work on that one!!!
The men can put the tent up while we get the drinks open!
We'd better have a couple of planning meetings in the Oatsheaf before!
X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> That's ok!  I am also a fellow glamper, I like a little luxury where possible even it is only a fridge!
> 
> I am taking the kids out of school on friday so that I get there nice and earlier. I make a mean cuppa for anyone arriving after me but if it's dark I might be on the wine!


I only drink Earl Grey (or Rose wine!)


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
Had my reply from Woodland Waters- we're booked in!!!
Just got to convince Stu that it's a good idea now!!
Pip X


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

PipE said:


> Glamping is Glamourous camping! We have lights, carpet, a toilet, fridge etc etc! No slumming it for us! Oh and Electric Hook Up!
> 
> Helen ( and Ian )
> I haven't actually told Stu we're going yet! Oops! Got to work on that one!!!
> ...


Excellent idea Pip! Wonder how many 'planning' meetings we can get in before September next year!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> A quick update on those coming and those showing interest
> 
> Confirmed:-
> Cockapoodledoo(Karen) arty2:
> ...


Hi Everyone
I have moved the *Confirmed & Interested* list to here so we are not having to go looking all the time. As you can now see we have 26 sets of Cockapoo Owners confirmed (19 of which are booked on site camping etc) and another 9 who expressed an interest so we could have up to 40+ Cockapoo's competing in one or more of the events 

This in its self starts making me think about timings and trying to get all events completed between the hours 10am/6pm with a break for lunch of an hour

*So everyone I am asking you to let me know over the next couple of weeks how many dogs your entering, which event and their age. This will enable me to workout if I am going to have time for any Guest Displays.*

Although its for fun I would like to see us giving Gold/Silver/Bronze medal's in each of the three events and then combine your scores to crown our '*Cockapoo Olympic Champion 2012*' 

So think of it as a *K9 Triathlon* and its not about being good at it its about having a laugh and great fun

I will eventually have to *place a limit* on how many can compete I will of course then produce a waiting list so remember *You have to be in it to win it*
ps If you've not yet booked pitches, lodges etc availability is dwindling! 

Best Regards Mick


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Mick

That is brilliant, so many people and Cockapoos going!  

Just wondered if you are doing a list of events or have I missed it? :huh:

Thank you.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> That is brilliant, so many people and Cockapoos going!
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah
Its on the original opening post page 1


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Doh!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

I will update the events as my idea's evolve and obstacles get built. Only the other day an old RAF friend reminded me he had some obstacles we could use so I'm going to have a look asap at them. But I will have the three events crystal clear even to include the Obstacle Course lay-out in the very near future
Mick


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Will there be fancy dress?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

For the dogs or the people?


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I'm hoping both.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> For the dogs or the people?





EG1 said:


> I'm hoping both.


Knock yourselves out ladies but this is one I'll steer well clear of


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

:hurt:

Can you add us to the list please 

Will be coming for the day on Saturday and might camp


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

For those of you interested I do hold a small stock of fancy dress items (for people not dogs)

It doesn't take much to get me into one LOL!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Fifi said:


> For those of you interested I do hold a small stock of fancy dress items (for people not dogs)
> 
> It doesn't take much to get me into one LOL!!


We'd be very happy to see some photos of you modelling them Sue!! 

Karen xx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

This is the only one I can find at the moment, the rest must be on our back up hard drive, I'll try and fish them out. By the way I'm the one in the middle and because it's daylight you can't see the red tree lights on. Took me ages to make these ........


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Hubby's just been to the garden centre buying hedging - if we'd known we could have got it from you! Perhaps this wouldn't be the best costume to wear at the Poo Olympics - you'd have to keep moving... Think you'd win the prize though! xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow Sue, did you make them? That's very clever, no wonder it took you ages! What fabulous Christmas outfits


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

:love-eyes::love-eyes: Ha ha ha, very good !!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We wore them at a June function, no chance of any one else in the same


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Very impressed Sue! Stiff competition there! 

Karen xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I'm a sucker for fancy dress. Best I can manage is my old Tinkerbell costume...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I LOVE TINKERBELL! :O She's my favourite


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Hmmm. At my age Tinkerbell isn't a good look.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, fair enough  I'll let you off then, not sure what age that is but Tinkerbell does wear a very short dress  Haha  I'm still young enough for now to pull it off, but I don't have an outfit lol, I love all the disney princesses though, but Tink has the great attitude


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, I played Tinkerbell in the village pantomime in sparkly tunic and tights and thoroughly embarrassed my kids who were young teenagers at the time... Don't think they ever forgave me really!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

HAHA, bless them, cruel  I'm sure they're over it by now  All teens get embarrassed easily, my sister can be really strange at times, ducking her head in the car if she's going past anyone she knows :s weird  I'm a bit more easy going lol. I once dressed up as Princess Jasmine for a school fancy dress competition, her & Tinnk have always been my favourites  & Belle! Closely followed by sleeping beauty


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> HAHA, bless them, cruel  I'm sure they're over it by now  All teens get embarrassed easily, my sister can be really strange at times, ducking her head in the car if she's going past anyone she knows :s weird  I'm a bit more easy going lol. I once dressed up as Princess Jasmine for a school fancy dress competition, her & Tinnk have always been my favourites  & Belle! Closely followed by sleeping beauty


Hi Laura

Well Tinkerbell! are you Izzy and Poppy competing then? Or is it Princess Jasmine I don't mind really as long as your there Mick


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Sorry Mick - think we went off with the fairies for a moment there!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Mick

Put us down for the Agility and Tricks for both of them, and Poppy down for the Obedience.
Poppy is 2 years old and Rosie 5 months.

I can bring a Flyball training box with me but don't know about jumps, that is if you cant get a local club to come along. But in any case Maureen and I would be willing to help in any way possible over the weekend.

Col


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> Put us down for the Agility and Tricks for both of them, and Poppy down for the Obedience.
> Poppy is 2 years old and Rosie 5 months.
> ...


Hi Col
Thanks very much for this information I know next September seems a long way off but if I can start to get an idea of what everyone wants to take part in. I can start to work out timings etc, which will allow me to have a good idea as to how many can take part. I really don't want to have tell people sorry were full again with this so with this info I can plan numbers etc.

I would appreciate you getting together with Mandy(Embee) and planning the flyball, I will get an area set aside and roped off for you.

We were at a Flyball meeting today at Newark Showground and we have a local club (Trent Valley) and I am going to see if they could come and do some runs for us maybe if we could get 4 Cockapoo's we could even run against them

Thanks Mick


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Mick,

Firstly, thank you for taking the time to organise such a fantastic event, it must be a task and a half to organise all this. You’re a star!

This is just too good to miss. I must have gone completely Cockapoo Crazy, as after reading through this thread from start to finish, I booked Hubbie and myself into a Lodge for the Friday & Saturday nights............. before our future puppy has even been conceived! 

I’m sure Jukee Doodles will brew us a lovely puppy, but he/she will probably be too young to enter anything other than an ‘Adorable Puppy’ competition.

Julie


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Col
> Thanks very much for this information I know next September seems a long way off but if I can start to get an idea of what everyone wants to take part in. I can start to work out timings etc, which will allow me to have a good idea as to how many can take part. I really don't want to have tell people sorry were full again with this so with this info I can plan numbers etc.
> 
> I would appreciate you getting together with Mandy(Embee) and planning the flyball, I will get an area set aside and roped off for you.
> ...



We had intended going to the showgrownd this weekend, not to compete (its a long way for our starters team to travel), but just for the show itself. Wanted to see the Dock Dogs BIG AIR competition. But Maureen has been working on the Isle of Man and didn't got back till the early hours, so no visit for us. She goes back over on Wednesday and the girls and I are tagging along, Maureen is working and lucky me will be having long walks with the girls.
I like the idea of a Cockapoo Flyball team. By then Rosie will be competing in starters I hope, and Mandy might have Remy ready by then. So we could have a team, and of course there may be some other Flyball Cockapoo's by then. They may all run together or just decide to have a good play, anyway it would be entertaining.
I will have a chat with Mandy Closer to the event as we will know what is needed by then.

Col


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> Firstly, thank you for taking the time to organise such a fantastic event, it must be a task and a half to organise all this. You’re a star!
> 
> ...


Hi Julie
Yes I'm starting to think I must have been off my trolley when I started this venture but I have a number of things falling in to place already and I know people on here will be only to happy to help

What a great choice for your Cockapoo you've made and yes he/she maybe to young to take part however, I can see Julia already working on a spread sheet

So you've already booked your lodge I will add you to our confirmed list and don't worry you wont feel left out over the weekend I have a number of task's on the day that I need help with

Mick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> Well Tinkerbell! are you Izzy and Poppy competing then? Or is it Princess Jasmine I don't mind really as long as your there Mick


Hi Mick! 
Haha, I don't mind which one I am  HAHA.
Well atm i'm not sure, don't think anyone else would want to come with me  Although I could drag my boyfriend along 
I was wondering though, how much would a lodge me for the friday & saturday night? (Anyone who has booked) & how many are left before I have to decide, it wouldn't be a problem if my parents has wanted to come, but not sure they will (as they have a caravan).
So just want a bit of information  I would like to come as it's not too far! (If it's still Lincolnshire area?) 
Thanks  Laura


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Laura,
When I booked earlier this afternoon there were two Park Home Lodges left. Not sure about the other types of accommodation though. We've paid £100 deposit with £65 left to pay nearer the time, and we're staying friday & saturday night. The lady on reception was really helpful.

Mick,
Thanks for the warm welcome. We'd be glad to help on the day anyway we can! 

Julie x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh so did you take one of those 2? Or is there 2 after yours has been taken out?
Doesn't look like it'll be easy for me to get there :/ £80 per night isn't cheap & I couldn't tow the caravan, although I could get my dad to bring it I guess haha 
Thanks Julie  x


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry Laura, I didn't word that very well did I?! I meant two left *after *I'd booked ours.
Jx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Hi Mick!
> Haha, I don't mind which one I am  HAHA.
> Well atm i'm not sure, don't think anyone else would want to come with me  Although I could drag my boyfriend along
> I was wondering though, how much would a lodge me for the friday & saturday night? (Anyone who has booked) & how many are left before I have to decide, it wouldn't be a problem if my parents has wanted to come, but not sure they will (as they have a caravan).
> ...


Hi Laura

Yes its still Lincolnshire @ Woodland Waters near Ancaster 

Last weekend there were a few Lodges left, we have booked a Park Home Lodge for the Fri/Sat nights, its sleeps four and its cost us £165. There was a couple of the Park Home Lodges left that sleep two 
I believe these may be a little less However, people have been booking this week along with other people who are just going fishing. So if you need one you had better get it sorted

Yes get your boyfriend roped in I'm sure he will help out and enjoy a drink afterwards

Come on Laura you know it makes sense and as you say its not to far for you travel

Mick
PS here's a link www.woodlandwaters.co.uk


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

HAHA, I know it does make sense! Definitely guna talk him into it  He enjoys a drink, so that will be my way to lure him in  The 'piss' up at night haha 
I think my mum would enjoy it though if I could talk her into making daddy come  Then I get to live for free 
But yes I would love to come! Might already be getting people onto my side  HAHA 
I will keep you updated 
It's only less than an hour & a half from me 
Do you know how many Caravan pitches are left & how much they will be?
Thanks


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

There's plenty of Caravan spaces but only 12 with electric hook up and I think maybe half of them are taken but we have the whole of the Rally Field so loads of room


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay thank you  I'm sure we'll want electric, so I will let them decide pretty soon  If you find out how many are left anytime soon then just let me know so I can push with numbers to back  They seem more interested now


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Okay thank you  I'm sure we'll want electric, so I will let them decide pretty soon  If you find out how many are left anytime soon then just let me know so I can push with numbers to back  They seem more interested now


Laura I'll check tomorrow for you


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you very much Mick 
Appreciate it as it will push my parents to book soon


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Accommodation Update at Woodland Waters*

Ok Everyone

I have spoken to Woodland Waters today and this is the state of play with accommodation on site

*Park Home Lodges (Sleeps 2 x Adult 1 x Child) only 2 left

Lakeview Lodges (Sleeps 6) only 1 left

Electrical Hook Up's we have 6 left
*
So guy's the Lodges have gone very quickly there are still plenty of pitches for Caravans and Tents but only 6 Electrical Hook Up's left so if you need that bit of extra comfort (Glumping I think its called) you had better get booked asap

Mick

PS We now have 16 of us booked over night Friday/Saturdayarty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Mick  I'll get it booked tonight, I have mums permission, so there'll be 2 cockapoos, me, my boyfriend & my mum and dad  Although my boyfriend & my dad may go golfing on the saturday haha


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi you guy's below is the list of Cockapoo owners who were showing interest in attending the Cockapoo Olympic's :-

Jedicrazy(Claire)
TracyWeston(Tracy)
Hfd(Helen)
JoJo(JoJo)
Spindlelegs(Sarah)
andypandi(Andrea)
Milliedog(Julie)
Colpa110(Colin)
Dylansmum(Helen)
holicon(Lois)
Romeo(Janice)
Turi(Victoria)

Would you all be so good as to let me know how you feel now? I realise it's still a long way off but spaces are getting tight so if you want to take part in the Cockapoo Event of 2012 please let me know...:decision:Thanks everyone Mick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Come on guys join in the fun  It took me some time to work my magic to get them to attend with me 
I'm afraid Izzie & poppy will probably only be able to take part in the 'best tricks' categories as we have never taken Izzie to puppy or agility classes of anything for certain reasons :/ No sure if we'll be able to start anything before then or not, it comes down to when I would be able to drive to do it when i'm free, which is currently only fridays


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Come on guys join in the fun  It took me some time to work my magic to get them to attend with me
> I'm afraid Izzie & poppy will probably only be able to take part in the 'best tricks' categories as we have never taken Izzie to puppy or agility classes of anything for certain reasons :/ No sure if we'll be able to start anything before then or not, it comes down to when I would be able to drive to do it when i'm free, which is currently only fridays


Ok so your in the best trick category you can work on your obedience whilst out and about you only need to find somewhere to do your agility:cool You in the same boat as all of us who got puppies this summer. There's only Cockapoodledo(Karen), Embee(Mandy) and Strof51(Col) who have done a great deal of obedience so we need to give them some competition


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes I think that's the only category we'll be able to do  But Izzie will just love the socialisation & playing that's the massive reason that I want to be able to come, so I can meet everyone on here & their pups  But may as well enter something they'll be able to do  Might see if i'll be able to do ability with her, but bust schedule haha, my mum would have done puppy classes and everything with her but circumstances change & she can't drive for a while, so wasn't able to do those things with Izzie, but she's done very well training wise without tbh 
Do you have any other ideas competition wise or just those three categories?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yes I think that's the only category we'll be able to do  But Izzie will just love the socialisation & playing that's the massive reason that I want to be able to come, so I can meet everyone on here & their pups  But may as well enter something they'll be able to do  Might see if i'll be able to do ability with her, but bust schedule haha, my mum would have done puppy classes and everything with her but circumstances change & she can't drive for a while, so wasn't able to do those things with Izzie, but she's done very well training wise without tbh
> Do you have any other ideas competition wise or just those three categories?


Hi Laura
It will be just the three categories however, there will be a little bit of Flyball to have a go at Remember its all for fun its not Cruft's:huh: and its taking part and enjoying the day with your dog and then having a laugh in the bar afterwards


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay Mick thanks  I just wondered if it was a working progress or if it was finalised 
I will definitely enjoy the day & enjoy seeing my pups having so much fun with lots of other cockapoos!


----------



## andreajg (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi. Just booked us on for the weekend with caravan and electric hook up. So Laura will be very happy.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I've just spoken to Woodland Waters again and it came out in conversation that there is also a *Wedding* on the Saturday.

I'm taking bets on who's Cockapoo jump's all over the Bride and rips her dress

On the bright side seem's we've got a 'disco' laid on for us

ps the staff at Woodland now have pictures of Cockapoo's all over their computers why are these dogs so addictive


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

andreajg said:


> Hi. Just booked us on for the weekend with caravan and electric hook up. So Laura will be very happy.


Hey Andrea

Hope Laura didn't nag you to much but its going to be a great weekend I am sure you will all have great time

Mick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks mum!  
So that's 2 more cockapoos attending haha 
We all know that they're addictive!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've just spoken to Woodland Waters again and it came out in conversation that there is also a *Wedding* on the Saturday.
> 
> ...


How fab! Can't wait and it is ages away!  Hope its not Daisy that rips the bride's dress!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've just spoken to Woodland Waters again and it came out in conversation that there is also a *Wedding* on the Saturday.
> 
> ...


OMG will start practising 'leave it' while twirling in a big, fluffy, flouncy white skirt with immediate effect  Let's hope the bride and groom are dog lovers!!!


----------



## andreajg (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Mick.

Laura didn't nag really, she just always gets her own way. Looking forward to it to be honest. When I rang up to book the lady said she is really looking forward to seeing all the cockapoos because they are so cute.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

andreajg said:


> Laura didn't nag really, she just always gets her own way.


I have one like that too Andrea!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I have one like that too Andrea!


We've got two like it and now two Cockapoo's who seem to get the same treatment


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mick, put Izzy down to try everything, we're game


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Mick, put Izzy down to try everything, we're game


Hi Ali
Will do that's the take part spirit I want to see


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Mick - Rupert'll be having a go at everything as well. I'm working on his disco-dancing. x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Mick - Rupert'll be having a go at everything as well. I'm working on his disco-dancing. x


Will he have Lycra?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

You can put us down for everything, just not sure about the 'trick' competition, might leave that one to my eldest!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Will he have Lycra?


Yes and glitter balls...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> There's only Cockapoodledo(Karen), Embee(Mandy) and Strof51(Col) who have done a great deal of obedience so we need to give them some competition


Haha - not sure where you get the idea that Flo is 'obedient'  - she is actually as 'mad as a box of frogs' bless her but very quick at flyball. If we have to book places in events put Flo and Remy down for everything but don't imagine I'll have two dogs glued to my side and staring up at me obediently especially when it comes to agility. Flo takes off like a bullet out of a gun with no wait and no fear and I usually end up flat on my face eating grass when I run to fast trying to keep up - at least you'll all have a laugh


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> Haha - not sure where you get the idea that Flo is 'obedient'  - she is actually as 'mad as a box of frogs' bless her but very quick at flyball. If we have to book places in events put Flo and Remy down for everything but don't imagine I'll have two dogs glued to my side and staring up at me obediently especially when it comes to agility. Flo takes off like a bullet out of a gun with no wait and no fear and I usually end up flat on my face eating grass when I run to fast trying to keep up - at least you'll all have a laugh


Hi Mandy
Now this is what I'm talking about Fun, Fun and more fun

And in that previous post I meant to put Agility

Mick


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Mandy
> Now this is what I'm talking about Fun, Fun and more fun
> 
> And in that previous post I meant to put Agility
> ...


OK so I'm prepared to make a complete 'pilchard' of myself running around an agility course with my bonkers dog as long as I also get to show off her flyball skills to redeem myself (although having said that she'll probably show me up at flyball as well - they never quite do what you want when you want them to )


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Have realised we're putting names down for activities ... please put Maisie & Bess down for obedience and best trick (will have to work on that one!). Not agility as they've never done it. Thanks


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Have realised we're putting names down for activities ... please put Maisie & Bess down for obedience and best trick (will have to work on that one!). Not agility as they've never done it. Thanks


Hi Sue

Come on you've got almost a year to do some basic obstacle training the jumps will be very easy and I promise only the dogs have to go through the tunnel's Find a local agility club and bob's your uncle you and your dog's will be Cockapoo Olympian's in no time at all


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Come on you've got almost a year to do some basic obstacle training the jumps will be very easy and I promise only the dogs have to go through the tunnel's Find a local agility club and bob's your uncle you and your dog's will be Cockapoo Olympian's in no time at all


Sounds so easy when you put it like that! Maisie is my timid one and I can't see her doing it ... could be wrong. But Bess would probably love to ... just depends on me having the time to go along to an agility club ... maybe in the spring ...  ...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well ............. we have just returned with Buzz and Yum-Yum from agility lesson No 1 about 15 minutes ago  All went surprisingly well part from Buzz pulling Ella face down into the dirt floor of the indoor school ........Ooops! Lots of tears but then she had another go and he followed her over the jumps. Stephen might even have one or two of the puppies up and running by then too.

Julia xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh poor Ella, but well done her for getting up and having another go though! 

I can't start Daisy until February so we will be novices!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

embee said:


> OK so I'm prepared to make a complete 'pilchard' of myself running around an agility course with my bonkers dog as long as I also get to show off her flyball skills to redeem myself (although having said that she'll probably show me up at flyball as well - they never quite do what you want when you want them to )


I am sure you wont be a pilchard but I am happy to join you! Daisy wont be starting until February and she is a bit ditzy it has to be said!  But we shall give it a go anyway just for the fun of it!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Our pups won't be very slick either as they are not a year old until June. So we are going to get them used to the equipment that's on the ground until then. The novice dogs will make it all a bit funnier and a giggle


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am not sure what will be funnier, novice dogs or novice owners! Speaking of myself of course!   x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh poor Ella getting pulled over. The agility could be fun though ... you are talking me into it ... may have to make a couple of phone calls tomorrow ...


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Well ............. we have just returned with Buzz and Yum-Yum from agility lesson No 1 about 15 minutes ago  All went surprisingly well part from Buzz pulling Ella face down into the dirt floor of the indoor school ........Ooops! Lots of tears but then she had another go and he followed her over the jumps. Stephen might even have one or two of the puppies up and running by then too.
> 
> Julia xx


Hey Brilliant

Is Ella going to handle Buzz in the Olympics then


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh poor Ella, but well done her for getting up and having another go though!
> 
> I can't start Daisy until February so we will be novices!


Hi Sarah
Well I think most of us are going to be in the novice group thats whats going to be so good about it


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Michael, not sure how Gaia will be, but have found local training that also does puppy agility, so you can put her down to try that. I'll let you know about the others after our first lesson, which isn't booked yet


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hey Brilliant
> 
> Is Ella going to handle Buzz in the Olympics then


It will be great if she does handle Buzz. Ella wants to but she's only 7 yo and gets shy if she makes a boo boo..........I kinda know how she feels  J xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Fifi said:


> Hi Michael, not sure how Gaia will be, but have found local training that also does puppy agility, so you can put her down to try that. I'll let you know about the others after our first lesson, which isn't booked yet


Hi Sue I am assuming that your not starting puppy agility till she is 6 month's old and that your just about to start your puppy on socialisation classes I"m sure your not but don't start agility training before 6 month's and even then it needs to be very simple low impact but I'm sure you know that and I've miss read your post.
I will provisionally enter you in all three and we will assess how Gaia is doing in 6 months time


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> It will be great if she does handle Buzz. Ella wants to but she's only 7 yo and gets shy if she makes a boo boo..........I kinda know how she feels  J xx


Hi Guys
I can't believe your still up at 2.30am!! I agree it would be great to see Ella with Buzz, if she does it will be so good for her self confidence. Although Jeannette has always found her very talkative and fingers crossed that we can get Woody II and Woodetta in the competition as well. Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Well ............. we have just returned with Buzz and Yum-Yum from agility lesson No 1 about 15 minutes ago  All went surprisingly well part from Buzz pulling Ella face down into the dirt floor of the indoor school ........Ooops! Lots of tears but then she had another go and he followed her over the jumps. Stephen might even have one or two of the puppies up and running by then too.
> 
> Julia xx


OMG - do WE have to jump?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

No Ali, lol, when you first start you often need to jump over the jumps with your dog so they learn what to do. This is also when the jumps are very low ..... so no reinforced bra needed! LOl xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> OMG - do WE have to jump?


LOL I think us jumping the jumps too is one of the first things to drop as soon as the doggies have got the idea. Don't worry Ali they were only about a foot high


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mick put both Rufus and Basil down for everything. We're game and no, we have not done much obedience training at all so will definitely be a laugh! Also, with agility (and obedience and tricks), in the earlier stages, you never quite know how your dog is going to perform in a new environment and with an audience! You may be able to get clear round after clear round at your club with equipment they know and dogs they know too ......but put them in a different place with different equipment and dogs ....who knows! The most experienced dogs out there could end up with the most faults. It really is anyone's competition and that's the fun and joy of it all. Let's all have a good laugh together and enjoy the successes and complete failures too! 


Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Mick put both Rufus and Basil down for everything. We're game and no, we have not done much obedience training at all so will definitely be a laugh! Also, with agility (and obedience and tricks), in the earlier stages, you never quite know how your dog is going to perform in a new environment and with an audience! You may be able to get clear round after clear round at your club with equipment they know and dogs they know too ......but put them in a different place with different equipment and dogs ....who knows! The most experienced dogs out there could end up with the most faults. It really is anyone's competition and that's the fun and joy of it all. Let's all have a good laugh together and enjoy the successes and complete failures too!
> 
> 
> Karen xx


Hi Karen
This is exactly the 'have a go attitude' I need from everybody I agree you never know quite what your dog is going to do and if you did I think it could become a little boring 

Let me tell you all a little story that happened to me

I had a job one year at the RAF UK Trials, my dog had to present the Commanding Officers wife with a Basket containing a Bouquet of Flowers, I had to march up to her and Kasper my dog would carry the basket in his mouth sit in front of her and present the flowers, easy. I spent 6 months covering every angle, different ladies, perfume's, flowing dress blowing in the wind, gloves on, gloves off, crowds around applauding, music playing, dogs everywhere and so on until I had perfected it On the day everything was just as I had trained for Kasper and I marched smartly across the arena, then as we where about 4 paces from the Lady one of the stewards carried out a massive Knuckle bone for the RAF Champion Dog.....yes you've guessed Kasper spat out the basket and ran over and stole the Champions bone I stood there flower's around my feet, red faced but I was determined to somehow salvage my moment I bent down placed all the flowers back in the basket which I then placed in my mouth continued forward knelt down in front of the Lady and presented the flowers myself a crowd full of doggy people just roared with laughter followed by lots of applause Had everything gone to plan we would have presented the flowers marched away and hardly been noticed as it turned out for all the wrong reasons Kasper and I were the subject of many tales for years to come

So I guess what I'm saying is yes do some training but ultimately just have fun I intend to and then retire to the bar and have a laugh with everyone

Mick


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Mick, that's hysterical! Good on you for 'rescuing' the situation in such a good humoured way! Wish I'd been there! 

Karen xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think this is going to be so much fun, obedience is now a fond memory (Poppy's to small to rap her head round my leg nose stuck to my hand). Agility have the oxygen ready will need it after the second obstacle. Tricks thats the one I'm working on.

Dogs not doing what you want.

At a big Flyball event we were on the exercise field and a member of one of the other teams made a big fuss of Poppy as she had a Cockapoo herself. When it was our turn to run this lady was the timer siting at a table at the start line. Poppy started her run through the timing lights over the first jump sharp right turn and onto her knee, wish someone had videoed it.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Even if that wasn't a true story the essence of it is priceless....live for now, the unexpected can be so much more than the planned. Love it. J xx


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Mick, you've had me giggling into my cereal this morning!  Got to ask, did Kasper get to keep the Knuckle bone?!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Very true and unfortunately for me I had to remove her from that leg of the competition and could only run her in the lane that the judge was not in, and with a spotter just in case she tried to get to the judge. Luckily the division is split into 2 sessions and you don't get the same ring party in both. 
You can't recreate competition at training because you need 6 spare people to act as the ring party.
But this adds to the fun, especially in the lower divisions


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> Mick, you've had me giggling into my cereal this morning!  Got to ask, did Kasper get to keep the Knuckle bone?!


Hi Julie
Well I'm afraid Kasper was unable to keep the bone however, he was such a great dog he wasn't in my bad books for very long His real claim to fame was a 'High Five' on Carpet Guard for the Queen Mother on her 80th Birthday at the Royal Tournament
Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> *A quick update and the latest news on those coming and those showing interest*
> 
> Confirmed:-
> Cockapoodledoo(Karen) arty2:
> ...


Hi Everyone
I have moved the *Confirmed & Interested* list to here so we are not having to go looking all the time. As you can now see we have *26* sets of Cockapoo Owners confirmed (*18* of which are booked on site camping etc) so we have *36* *Cockapoo's* competing in one or more of the events and 10 still showing interest but still to confirm.

This in its self starts making me think about timings and trying to get all events completed between the hours 10am/6pm with a break for lunch of an hour

*So everyone I am asking you to let me know over the next couple of weeks how many dogs your entering, which event and their age. This will enable me to workout if I am going to have time for any Guest Displays.*

Although its for fun I would like to see us giving Gold/Silver/Bronze medal's in each of the three events and then combine your scores to crown our '*Cockapoo Olympic Champion 2012*' 

So think of it as a *K9 Triathlon* and its not about being good at it its about having a laugh and great fun

I will eventually have to *place a limit* on how many can compete I will of course then produce a waiting list so remember *You have to be in it to win it*
ps If you've not yet booked pitches, lodges etc availability is dwindling! 

Best Regards Mick


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Would you like us to confirm on here or by pm?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Would you like us to confirm on here or by pm?


Hi Sarah
I don't mind which way as soon as you do I add you into my book for what you want to do.....but I've already entered you in everything even the fancy dress
Mick


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Sarah
> I don't mind which way as soon as you do I add you into my book for what you want to do.....but I've already entered you in everything even the fancy dress
> Mick


Fabulous!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You name it, we'll do it!
Izzy is 5 months, will be 16 months almost at the Olympics


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay so we've confirmed, caravan hook up 
2 cockapoos (probably both only be able to do the tricks)
& 4 people coming  Me, boyfriend, mum & dad.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> You name it, we'll do it!
> Izzy is 5 months, will be 16 months almost at the Olympics


Your in Ali & Izzy


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Okay so we've confirmed, caravan hook up
> 2 cockapoos (probably both only be able to do the tricks)
> & 4 people coming  Me, boyfriend, mum & dad.


Hi Laura
So I've put you in Best Tricks and I'll keep it open for the other's the obedience can be done on the lead so you can defo get on with your training with that and around April next year you just need to find an agility club the obstacles will be easy nothing difficult I promise


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Mick 
Well I definitely don't think Izzie will be competing in obedience haha, she does what we ask when treats are involved generally, but if we're telling her to do something just because she is being naughty (like trying to drink my parents wine for the table), she doesn't listen to a word haha, but possibility that we could get her doing some agility, depends if I can get her to any sessions.
Might try & get Poppy to be obedient  but we'll see


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you should have Rufus and Basil down for everything Mick. Sept 2012 Rufus will be 3 yrs and Basil 15 months. 

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Event entry list*

Ok Everyone

I'm going to attempt to produce a list on here so as you can see who has entered what event and those who still need to let me know:-

*Obedience =  
Agility =  
Best Trick = 
? = not yet entered*

Strof51 & Poppy : 
Strof51 & Rosie  

EG1 & Rupert  

Sezra & Daisey  

AliSJ & Izzy  

Embee & Flo  
Embee & Remy  

Mogdog & Maisie  
Mogdog & Bess 

Cockapoodledoo & Rufus 
Cockapoodledoo & Basil 

MichaelWatson54 & Alfie 
MichaelWatson54 & Milo 

JukeeDoodles & Buzz 
JukeeDoodles & Yum Yum 
JukeeDoodles & Woody II ? ? ?
JukeeDoodles & Woodetta ? ? ?
JukeeDoodles & Yogi ? ? ?

Fifi & Gaia ? ? ?

Laura(L)Izzy & Izzy ? ? 
Laura(L)Izzy & Poppy ? ? 

Jo Wright & Barney 

Hfd & Billy ? ? ?

Gemma27 & Nell ? ? ?

Donna & Buddy ? ? ?

Curt3007 & George ? ? ?

Sarahjo & Eddie ? ? ?

Sharples Family & Luna 

PipE & Kipper ? ? ?

RubyCockapoo & Ruby 
RubyCockapoo & Pepper ? ? ?

Rejess & Boo ? ? ?

Jools & Dexter ? ? ?

Pepster & Pepper ? ? ?

andypandi & Milo  ? 

Woolacoombe & Dexter 

mrsmac(Paula) & Maisie  

Well that's about it I think? if I have missed anyone sorry just let me know and I'll add you to the list. Those of you who have not yet committed to any events please give it some thought and let me know it will help me to work everything out for the day

*Also, those of you who are competing in Obedience & Agility please pm me your e-mail. I can then send you the itinerary for these events
*

Number's so far:-

 *Obedience 17*

 *Agility 18*

 *Best Tricks 21*
Mick


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well we have just booked our RV pitch at Woodland Waters for the 14/15   Looking at your list Mick I think that you have missed Yogi off and he would definitely want to come and play. J xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Well we have just booked our RV pitch at Woodland Waters for the 14/15   Looking at your list Mick I think that you have missed Yogi off and he would definitely want to come and play. J xx


Hi Guy's
Brilliant news and I will add Yogi to the list


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Mick, 
Thought I had better let you know our preferences. . Dexter and I will be competing in everything so please add us to the list !!. Its all about the fun of taking part, so I am sure we will have a fantastic time.
By the way my name is Lesley although I sign on as Woolacombe and my cockerpoo who will be 4 by then is Dexter ( we actually share the same birthdate --- although there are many years between us )
Many thanks, Lesley


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Woolacombe said:


> Hi Mick,
> Thought I had better let you know our preferences. . Dexter and I will be competing in everything so please add us to the list !!. Its all about the fun of taking part, so I am sure we will have a fantastic time.
> By the way my name is Lesley although I sign on as Woolacombe and my cockerpoo who will be 4 by then is Dexter ( we actually share the same birthdate --- although there are many years between us )
> Many thanks, Lesley


Hi Lesley

Excellent pm me your e-mail and I will send you more details on the competition
Mick


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Mick, tried to do that and failed.... I am not that technically savvy and think I sent it to the other Mick.Oops


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Woolacombe said:


> Hi Mick, tried to do that and failed.... I am not that technically savvy and think I sent it to the other Mick.Oops


No I got it check your e-mails
Mick


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi!
Only just seen this, and it looks fab!!! (I'm new on here!)
We are definatley interested in coming along and probably camping on the Friday and Saturday! Our lil George is only 12 weeks at the mo, and has only been with us for 3 days so we havn't really started on the training yet, other than toilet training which we've had a few hiccups with today  So can't really say we would enter anything as yet! Any hints or tips would be much appreciated though!
We also have another dog (Pooh Bear the Shar-Pei) would we be able to bring her along aswell? I'm sure she would love to watch!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

The more the better Becky  I'm sure Pooh bear would be very welcome  I imagine others will be bringing any other breed of their dogs with them to watch? Get booked onto the site!  & i'm sure little George will be good at tricks by then  x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness I didn't realise we had to say what Luna wants to compete in. Well we've just asked her and she said to put her down for everything as she likes a bit of fun and it will inspire us to continue with the puppy training .

I'll PM you our email address Mick xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Hi, we've booked in too with our caravan. Maisie is looking forward too it. Do you have a high jump event as think this is her favourite at the mo!!! her new game is jumping up on the back of the couch and then jumping on your head!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

mrsmac said:


> Hi, we've booked in too with our caravan. Maisie is looking forward too it. Do you have a high jump event as think this is her favourite at the mo!!! her new game is jumping up on the back of the couch and then jumping on your head!


That'll come in handy for best trick I think except that you'd need to bring your couch


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Becky said:


> Hi!
> Only just seen this, and it looks fab!!! (I'm new on here!)
> We are definatley interested in coming along and probably camping on the Friday and Saturday! Our lil George is only 12 weeks at the mo, and has only been with us for 3 days so we havn't really started on the training yet, other than toilet training which we've had a few hiccups with today  So can't really say we would enter anything as yet! Any hints or tips would be much appreciated though!
> We also have another dog (Pooh Bear the Shar-Pei) would we be able to bring her along aswell? I'm sure she would love to watch!!


Hi Becky
Welcome to the forum Well you are most welcome to join us and yes of course can bring all your dogs for a fun weekend George will be around 13/14 months when the Olympics takes place so he will certainly have learnt some Tricks by then and I would hope his Obedience would be to a standard where you could take part in that event as well (it can be done on the lead) You will if you find a club be able to start Agility at 6 months(low impact) even if you want to leave it till George is a bit older you could still take part the jumps and obstacles are not going to be difficult
Let me know your thoughts
Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

mrsmac said:


> Hi, we've booked in too with our caravan. Maisie is looking forward too it. Do you have a high jump event as think this is her favourite at the mo!!! her new game is jumping up on the back of the couch and then jumping on your head!


Hi mrsmac
Great to have you on board Have you and Maisie given any thought as to what events you want to enter Please let me know and I can add you to the registered list
Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Attending & Camping Update*



michaelwatson54 said:


> A quick update on those coming and those showing interest
> 
> Confirmed:-
> Cockapoodledoo(Karen) arty2:
> ...


Hi Everyone
I have moved the *Confirmed & Interested* list to here so we are not having to go looking all the time. As you can now see we have 26 sets of Cockapoo Owners confirmed (20 of which are booked on site camping etc) and another 9 who expressed an interest so we could have up to 40+ Cockapoo's competing in one or more of the events 

This in its self starts making me think about timings and trying to get all events completed between the hours 10am/6pm with a break for lunch of an hour

*So everyone I am asking you to let me know over the next couple of weeks how many dogs your entering, which event and their age. This will enable me to workout if I am going to have time for any Guest Displays.*

Although its for fun I would like to see us giving Gold/Silver/Bronze medal's in each of the three events and then combine your scores to crown our '*Cockapoo Olympic Champion 2012*' 

So think of it as a *K9 Triathlon* and its not about being good at it its about having a laugh and great fun

I will eventually have to *place a limit* on how many can compete I will of course then produce a waiting list so remember *You have to be in it to win it*
ps If you've not yet booked pitches, lodges etc availability is dwindling! 

Best Regards Mick


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Becky
> Welcome to the forum Well you are most welcome to join us and yes of course can bring all your dogs for a fun weekend George will be around 13/14 months when the Olympics takes place so he will certainly have learnt some Tricks by then and I would hope his Obedience would be to a standard where you could take part in that event as well (it can be done on the lead) You will if you find a club be able to start Agility at 6 months(low impact) even if you want to leave it till George is a bit older you could still take part the jumps and obstacles are not going to be difficult
> Let me know your thoughts
> Mick


hi Mick!! 
Thanks for this!!! Yey!!! We definatley want to come along!  I will be looking to contact Woodland Waters and book a pitch in the next week or so, we will be camping (first time ever camping with dogs eek!!!) And it gives me more than enough time to find a tent !!!!!!!
Pooh Bear and George are really looking forward to it!!!!! whoop!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mick, well done for organising this event .. I will try my very best to come along for the day on Saturday.. but I can’t commit to anything .. if I do come along as a spectator I will bring some yummy homemade doggy treats for all your lovely cockapoos .... I would love to part of the fun and to meet all my cockapoo friends xxx

Great event & weekend break


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Becky & JoJo should both be there I hope  
I think JoJo will most likely come for the day as long as one thing doesn't come up 
Will be lovely to meet everyone & their gorgeous cockapoos 
I'm so excited! xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Be there...or be square :welcome::ilmc::kiss::first::second::third:


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Ooooo - now there is a challenge as I don't want to be square! Therefore.....

Just booked up for camping (which my hubby assures me will be a great adventure) on the friday and saturday night. Will pack my wellies and my wine! 

We are bringing our two daughters who will be 11 and 8 so it's good to see there will be some other kids there. Billy is very excited to meet all your lovely cockapoo's that he is hearing about!

Helen x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I am going to work on my boyfriend to see if he will take me and Vincent to this


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I am going to work on my boyfriend to see if he will take me and Vincent to this


Hi Ruth

You are going to need to work fast as I never thought that we would have to put a limit on people entering but I'm afraid that time is fast approaching

*Sooo!! all of you still pondering you need to make up your minds because the number of Cockapoo's attending is fast approaching 50 and that will be our limit on competitors although you would still be able to attend as a spectator*

You have to be in it to become *Cockapoo Olympic Champion 2012*

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Quick update on number's!*

Ok Everyone

I'm going to attempt to produce a list on here so as you can see who has entered what event and those who still need to let me know:-

*Obedience =  
Agility =  
Best Trick = 
? = not yet entered*

Strof51 & Poppy : 
Strof51 & Rosie  

EG1 & Rupert  

Sezra & Daisey  

AliSJ & Izzy  

Embee & Flo  
Embee & Remy  

Mogdog & Maisie  
Mogdog & Bess 

Cockapoodledoo & Rufus 
Cockapoodledoo & Basil 

MichaelWatson54 & Alfie 
MichaelWatson54 & Milo 

JukeeDoodles & Buzz 
JukeeDoodles & Yum Yum 
JukeeDoodles & Woody II 
JukeeDoodles & Woodetta 
JukeeDoodles & Yogi 

Fifi & Gaia 

Laura(L)Izzy & Izzy ? ? 
Laura(L)Izzy & Poppy ? ? 

Jo Wright & Barney 

Hfd & Billy

Sharples Family & Luna 

PipE & Kipper 

andypandi & Milo   

Donna & Buddy 

Woolacoombe & Dexter 

mrsmac(Paula) & Maisie  

RubyCockapoo & Ruby 
RubyCockapoo & Pepper 

Casper & Cookie 

Gemma27 & Nell ? ? ?

Becky & George ? ? ?

Rejess & Boo 

Pepster & Pepper 

*Reserve List*

Jools & Dexter 

Curt3007 & George

Sarahjo & Eddie

Colpa110 & Betty Boo


Well that's about it I think? if I have missed anyone sorry just let me know and I'll add you to the list. Those of you who have not yet committed to any events please give it some thought and let me know it will help me to work everything out for the day

*Also, those of you who are competing in Obedience & Agility please pm me your e-mail. I can then send you the itinerary for these events
*

Number's so far:-

 *Obedience 31* This equates to approximately *2 1/2 hours*

 *Agility 30* This equates to approximately *3 hours*

 *Best Tricks 34* I will place a limit of 5 mins each so nearly *2 1/2* hours

We still have 2 Cockapoo's attending but they have not yet let me know what events...*I need to have some idea guys* especially if you want a display from some professional doggy agencies 

Mick


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Ruth
> 
> You are going to need to work fast as I never thought that we would have to put a limit on people entering but I'm afraid that time is fast approaching
> 
> ...



Can you imagine being so proud roud:roud:roud:roud: J xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Reserve List*

Hi Everyone 

I have now started a reserve list for those who are interested but unable to commit at this time for one reason or another....

*Reserve List*

Jools & Dexter 

Curt3007 & George

Sarahjo & Eddie

Colpa110 & Betty Boo


*Gemma27 & Nell, Becky & George pleeeeease could you let me know what you want to do?* 

I know I keep banging on at you but I need to get things sorted and if I know numbers I can workout approximate timings and then I can see if I can work in some Special Display's

Mick

*You can always scratch/withdraw but if the lists are full you may not be able to get in at the last minute*

*PS Thank you JukeeDoodles & Donna for getting straight back with answers. As you can see we are now getting big numbers in each event so I will be closing the competition for entries next weekend Sat 5 Nov 2011 all those showing interest at that point will automatically be moved onto the Reserve List*


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Could you add Milo to the agility too please if there is any space left? We haven't done any yet but we intend to join a local club when he is a year old in April so hopefully he will be able to do some of it.

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Entry Closing Date*

Hi Everyone

*Thank you JukeeDoodles & Donna for getting straight back with answers. As you can see we are now getting big numbers in each event so I will be closing the competition for entries next weekend Sat 5 Nov 2011 all those showing interest at that point will automatically be moved onto the Reserve List*

The reasons for closing the lists for each event is simple we only have one day to stage the event and along with now having to accommodate 3 categories in the Agility which will be Advanced, Intermediate & Puppy (I will post the criteria for these sometime soon) I am guesstimating around a 7/8 hour day

Should people drop out of events I will contact the people on the reserve list to see if they would like to come in 

So remember the *5th of November 2011* the lists will close

Mick


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Mick, I know you are a busy bunny right now but could I push you for a response to my question sent to your e-mail address.

Pretty please....J xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Mick, could you add Bess to the Agility section please? I think she would love it ... too young at the moment but next year I will try and find somewhere local to give her a taster.

Thanks, Sue


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG i want a medal ,i want a medal ,Sorry im misses competative pity Buddy isnt im sure he'll just do his own thing on the day opps!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Entry for all events close tomorrow 5 Nov 10pm*

Hi Everyone
Well you now have only *10 hours* left to enter the Cockapoo Event of 2012 I am closing entries from 10pm Saturday so if you have not entered by then you will have to go onto the Reserve List and then if people have to withdraw then the reserve list will come into play

The following people are booked in at Woodland Waters for the weekend I assume you are wanting to compete in the events you need to inform me of the events you want to take part in by 10pm Saturday......

*Gemma27 & Nell*
*Becky & George*

So come on guys I've e-mailed and pm'd you to no avail I need to know what you want

Mick


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey mick, 
Book in boo and I for obedience and best trick please  Consider us confirmed


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Hey mick,
> Book in boo and I for obedience and best trick please  Consider us confirmed


Hi Claire
Thanks for that keep your mind on the agility though as I'm doing a puppy class as well now
Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*The Three Olympic Events & Competitors*

*Hi Everyone*

Well I have now *closed* the 3 Olympic Events to new entries I am so sorry but I had no idea that I would get so many wanting to take part If you want to go on the Reserve List please let me know asap as I will revert to this list should Competitors already entered withdraw from the Competition 

So sit down have a cuppa tea and read through the Obedience, Agility & Best Trick Events I am sure things will change a little over the next few months as this is still a 'work in progress'

I have also added the updated list of who's competing and in what event and the list of who's staying on site Fri/Sat night


*OBEDIENCE*
The Obedience exercise can be conducted on or off the lead and at normal walking pace. This exercise will consist of the following:-
•	2 Right Turns.
•	2 Left Turns.
•	2 About Turns.
•	2 Halts (Dog in sit position).
•	Recall. The dog will be placed in to the down position. Handler then leaves his/her dog, walks forward 10 paces, about turns and on instruction from the Arena Marshal recalls their dog to a frontal sit position.
•	Retrieve. Retrieve article (you provide this) is placed by the Arena Marshal and then on his command the handler sends his/her dog to retrieve the article on return to the handler the dog is to sit and present the article to the handler.
Points on offer:-
•	10 points for each turn and halts = 80 points
•	20 points for the Recall = 20 points
•	30 points for the Retrieve = 30 points
•	Total points on offer = 130 points 
How points can be won:- 
•	The dogs shoulder is in line with handler’s left leg. 
•	Dog remains tight to handlers left leg during the turns.
•	Straight sits at the handler’s left hand side.
•	Recall is straight and performed with enthusiasm; dog sits straight in front and close to handler.
•	Retrieve is carried out with enthusiasm, close sit and present and dog leaves the article on command.
How points can be lost:-
•	Dog gets in front or lags behind handler.
•	Wide or crooked sits.
•	Recall is lacklustre and indirect or dog over shoots handler.
•	Dog fails to retrieve, will not return or leave the article.

*The Judges Decision is Final.*

*AGILITY*

The Agility Competition will be carried out off the lead and against the clock. The courses will be constructed from the following obstacles:-
•	Hurdles x 6
•	Dog Walk
•	Long Jump
•	See Saw
•	Wall Jump
•	‘A’ Frame
•	Open & Collapsed Tunnels
•	Surprise Obstacle
•	Weave Poles
•	Tyre Jump 

A clear round in the fastest time will win the competition however, penalty points will be add for any refusals, missed jumps, poles knocked off or contact points not achieved.

I can tell you that the Agility Competition will be divided into three(3)
categories:-
*Advanced*:- Cockapoo's already competing or capable of running a full course and over 14 months of age

*Intermediate*:- Over 14 months old, attended agility training and have covered training on all obstacles apart from Contact Obstacles, simplified course

*Puppy*:- 12 to 14 months old, basic obstacles ie tunnels, weave and very low jumps. Course will be in a straight line and will be out turn around and come back



*Best Trick*
You will have approximately 5 mins to show the judges a trick or tricks you have trained your cute little dogs to do.....maybe we can take that bottle of champagne off Stephen

Ok everyone please don't worry about any of this! its for fun by all means embrace the competition and train your dogs, get them to the best standard you can and have fun doing it Ultimately its about the taking part, having fun and meeting lots of Cockapoo Owner's who just love their dogs

*Ok Everyone

Here is the list of Competitors and the events they have entered
*
*Obedience =  
Agility =  
Best Trick = 


Strof51 & Poppy : 
Strof51 & Rosie  

EG1 & Rupert  

Sezra & Daisey  

AliSJ & Izzy  

Embee & Flo  
Embee & Remy  

Mogdog & Maisie  
Mogdog & Bess 

Cockapoodledoo & Rufus 
Cockapoodledoo & Basil 

MichaelWatson54 & Alfie 
MichaelWatson54 & Milo 

JukeeDoodles & Buzz 
JukeeDoodles & Yum Yum 
JukeeDoodles & Woody II 
JukeeDoodles & Woodetta 
JukeeDoodles & Yogi 

Fifi & Gaia 

Laura(L)Izzy & Izzy 
Laura(L)Izzy & Poppy 

Jo Wright & Barney 

Hfd & Billy

Sharples Family & Luna 

PipE & Kipper 

andypandi & Milo   

Donna & Buddy 

Woolacoombe & Dexter 

mrsmac(Paula) & Maisie  

RubyCockapoo & Ruby 
RubyCockapoo & Pepper 

Casper & Cookie 

Gemma27 & Nell 

Rejess & Boo 

Pepster & Pepper 

Gemma27 & Nell & Becky & George You are in but you need to let me know what you want to do asap

Number's so far:-

 Obedience 33 This equates to approximately 3 hours

 Agility 32 This equates to approximately 3 hours

 Best Tricks 36 I will place a limit of 5 mins each so nearly 2 1/2 hours


Here is the list of those who are Lodging, Cravaning or Camping Fri/Sat nights
 

Cockapoodledoo(Karen) arty2: 
Embee(Mandy) arty2: 
Sezra(Sarah) arty2: 
EG1(Eileen)arty2: 
Fifi(Sue) arty2: 
Gemma27(Gemma & Lorraine)arty2: 
MichaelWatson54(Mick & Jeannette)arty2: 
andypandi(Andrea)arty2:
AliSJ(Ali)arty2: 
Strof51(Col)arty2:
Woolacombe(Kate & Lesley)arty2:
Pepster(Sharon)arty2:
RubyCockapoo(Ian & Helen)arty2:
Mogdog(Sue)arty2:
PipE(Pippa)arty2:
Julie Clarkarty2:
Laura(L)Izzy(Laura)arty2:
Hfd(Helen)arty2:
JukeeDoodles(Julia & Stephen)arty2:
mrsmacarty2:
Jo & Jon Wrightarty2:

Those guys who are attending Sat

SharplesFamily(Harri & Mr Harri) 
Donna(Donna)

 = Those happy Cockapoo's attending
arty2: = Those Camping Caravanning etc Fri/Sat nights 



The Reserve List

Jools & Dexter 

Curt3007 & George

Sarahjo & Eddie

Colpa110 & Betty Boo 

So there we have it folks...who from the cast of many will be crowned COCKAPOO OLYMPIC CHAMPION 2012


Mick & Jeannette*


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Claire
> Thanks for that keep
> your mind on the agility though as I'm doing a puppy class as well now
> Mick


Cool, well i have no idea what she will be like with it!  and if Icc (our training classes) do puppy agility classes, i will look into it  put us down for that also and fingers crossed we will have done a little by then


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Are we having Fancy Dress Comp too?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Cool, well i have no idea what she will be like with it!  and if Icc (our training classes) do puppy agility classes, i will look into it  put us down for that also and fingers crossed we will have done a little by then


Hi Claire
With regards to agility training I am starting my own Dog & Puppy training classes covering Obedience & Agility for beginners right through to advanced levels. Are your puppy classes with ICC held at Hougham? if so it is not much further to Claypole....my first class is Sat 12 Nov at 10am I have six dogs booked in and guess what 4 are Cockapoo's....

Just a thought...Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, now I'm having a tantrum because I want to come to your classes


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Are we having Fancy Dress Comp too?


Hi Ali
Could do shall I put you down as organiser


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Well, now I'm having a tantrum because I want to come to your classes


You are more than welcome however, probably to far to travel


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, ok, will do  When should we do it - Friday night or Sunday morning maybe?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> You are more than welcome however, probably to far to travel


just a bit!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Are we having Fancy Dress Comp too?


Oh yes, let's! We could do Breakfast Fancy Dress on the Sunday morning as a goodbye event!

:jumping:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Times Running out to Enter*

Hi Everyone
Well you now have only *2 hours* left to enter the Cockapoo Event of 2012 I am closing entries from 10pm Saturday so if you have not entered by then you will have to go onto the Reserve List and then if people have to withdraw then the reserve list will come into play

The following people are booked in at Woodland Waters for the weekend I assume you are wanting to compete in the events you need to inform me of the events you want to take part in by 10pm Saturday......

*Gemma27 & Nell*
*Becky & George*

So come on guys I've e-mailed and pm'd you to no avail I need to know what you want

Mick[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol .... Breakfast fancy dress....I'll go as a tomato, Stephen can be a piece of bacon, and Ella can be a sausage and our 'poo's can be Baked Beans .  Jx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mick wish I lived close to you for your obedience classes can't find a proper class for love or money up here.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Julia, you are missing an egg


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Mick wish I lived close to you for your obedience classes can't find a proper class for love or money up here.


Hi Colin
Well I looked around mainly because of all the equipment required to do agility but struggled to find one that suited me Then the Olympics came about so I started to collect equipment and it all just fell into place really. Although I posses no civilian qualifications I have trained military dogs to very high standards, I have worked with civilian agencies like Search and Rescue, Guide Dogs and Customs & Excise to name a few.

I've been really lucky and a local business man has given me the use of his building for storage of equipment and it has a big lawned area for us to work on

I'm really looking forward to it First Class starts next week so far I have 7 dogs signed up 4 Cockapoo's, 1 Cocker Spaniel, 1 Cavalier KC and a Springer

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck with it Mick


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooh sneaky Michael, telling us now about your doggy past now I am really scared 
Lol...


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pepster said:


> Ooh sneaky Michael, telling us now about your doggy past now I am really scared
> Lol...


Sorry I've never hidden it its on my profile and I don't think its me you need to worry about checkout Karen & Rufus's latest success a brilliant performance


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> I have trained military dogs to very high standards, I have worked with civilian agencies like Search and Rescue, Guide Dogs and Customs & Excise to name a few.


 and you are now training agility. I'm going to be so  about putting Flo and Remy in the ring under your scrutiny.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mick your background and experience would attract me to you classes. It's that long since I trained for proper obedience I need to go to a club for motivation and I think it may benefit my 2 for Flyball by getting them more focused.
I did say I would not get into this type of training again, just wanted well behaved pets. Are you giving a wooden spoon for the worst performance I may just try for that.

P.S Maureen is worried that she can see a Boarder Collie coming if don't get one of mine up to speed at flyball, if I started obedience I may slip into my old ways. Collie's and Springers are also my Passion.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Mick I think it's brilliant that you're getting back into dog training. There are very few trainers who really know what they are talking about, you should share your knowledge...ney it's your duty. LOL J x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> and you are now training agility. I'm going to be so  about putting Flo and Remy in the ring under your scrutiny.


Don't worry Mandy, people who are really good at training want to help us mere mortals.... not slate us  J x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Sorry I've never hidden it its on my profile and I don't think its me you need to worry about checkout Karen & Rufus's latest success a brilliant performance


Oh stop it Mick! Now that really is putting on the pressure! Lol

What I love about agility is the fact that anything can go wrong. There were dogs yesterday who dived off to the side for a poop in the middle of the course! ....... which is instant elimination (in more ways than one! Lol). After all, there's nothing like a bit of exercise to get the bowels moving. You never know if it's going to be your turn for success. I can assure you that the Olympics is anyone's competition and it may well be the gentle plodder who gets a clear round that runs away with the Gold medal rather than the faster dogs who get a pole down or a refusal etc.

.........Have I managed to squash the expectation that we will do well in the agility section? ........please? .......I can't cope with the pressure .....I bet there are some dark horses out there training away anyway ....just keeping quiet about it! Lol.

Are there going to be clear round rosettes Mick? I think it would be fantastic for everyone who goes clear to get one. Something to aim for. 

Karen xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strof51 said:


> Are you giving a wooden spoon for the worst performance I may just try for that





Cockapoodledoo said:


> Are there going to be clear round rosettes


Ohhhhhh shall I aim for a wooden spoon or rosette???

I am starting classes with a full on trainer with much the same background as Mick next week (Police, security, drug detection etc). Have seen some of the incredible work he does with GSDs, Rotties etc so will be interesting to see how he is with 'pets' - watch this space... Ummmmmm  maybe I should have kept this quiet. Flo is potentially a good agility dog but needs more discipline so she is a lot more controlled and I can 'work from behind' as Karen put it so I'm hoping my new trainer will help...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh stop it Mick! Now that really is putting on the pressure! Lol
> 
> What I love about agility is the fact that anything can go wrong. There were dogs yesterday who dived off to the side for a poop in the middle of the course! ....... which is instant elimination (in more ways than one! Lol).
> 
> ...


I am already feeling embarrassed and we haven't even got there yet! Oh dear what have we agreed to!   My 'best trick' will be just getting Daisy in the arena/ring and managing to get her to sit still with everything else going on around her!  I am not worried really....honest....well, maybe just a bit!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Right Everyone

First of all the Cockapoo Olympics is just for fun! that's certainly my approach and I hope my sides are aching by the end of the day 
As for my experience in dog training I believe I am going to be tested by these Cockapoo's. My experience in agility is at working trials where you send your dog over an obstacle and then place him/her into a controlled position and then rejoin your dog and move to the next obstacle I did think of doing it like this at the Olympics but I felt that would have given me an advantage

Another of my aims was to promote Obedience & Agility and I think I've already achieved that Many of you are now enrolling in training classes and finding different things to do with your pets so instead of putting your feet up in front of the telly your teaching your Cockapoo's new tricks

Karen! it is not my intention to put you under pressure  however, a little pressure can't hurt I really looking forward to meeting you and Rufus and getting to pick your brains and in dog training that's very important to remember everyone can learn something from someone

Mandy(Embee) I am sure your new trainer will be able to help with Flo although from what you have told me I would suggest its FOCUS that she needs not discipline the later will just fall in to place as she gets focused on the next obstacle, you already run fly ball so she can do small jumps one after the other so you just need to teach her changes in direction and to focus on the next obstacle......easy

If anyone has any questions on training please feel free to ask and I will endeavour to assist you

Good luck and enjoy your training

Mick


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mick you've hit the nail on the head, getting your dog focused. A quote from a very good Flyball trainer about Poppy last weekend was she has the attention span of a Nat at the moment. So I'm working hard at getting her back in the groove.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> and you are now training agility. I'm going to be so  about putting Flo and Remy in the ring under your scrutiny.


Look at it from my angle, how foolish will I look in front of you guy's if our dogs get it all wrong and I'm a so called 'dog trainer' I think I'm under as much pressure don't you

Its going to be great fun

Mick


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> I hope my sides are aching by the end of the day


That's one thing you can be assured of 



michaelwatson54 said:


> Look at it from my angle, how foolish will I look in front of you guy's if our dogs get it all wrong and I'm a so called 'dog trainer' I think I'm under as much pressure don't you


Hehe - I didn't think of it like that. I'm sure whatever the outcome it will be great fun, there will be lots of very happy (and well trained) cockapoos and we will all have a good laugh (but hopefully not at me )


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mandy, having seen a few video clips of you training Flo and sweet little Remy I think *you're* actually the one to watch! 

..........Right, I'm now off to work having totally passed on my pressure! Lol! 

Seriously though, I cant tell you how much I'm looking forward to this event. I keep chuckling to myself thinking of how things could go wrong and watching everyone at the agility competition this weekend was brill because the most entertaining rounds were those where things went wrong! I definitely think there should be a special medal for The Most Entertaining Dog!

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Finalised The Three Olympic Events & Competitors 2012*

*Hi Everyone*

Well I have now *closed* the 3 Olympic Events to new entries I am so sorry but I had no idea that I would get so many wanting to take part If you want to go on the Reserve List please let me know asap as I will revert to this list should Competitors already entered withdraw from the Competition 

So sit down have a cuppa tea and read through the Obedience, Agility & Best Trick Events I am sure things will change a little over the next few months as this is still a 'work in progress'

I have also added the updated list of who's competing and in what event and the list of who's staying on site Fri/Sat night


*OBEDIENCE*
The Obedience exercise can be conducted on or off the lead and at normal walking pace. This exercise will consist of the following:-
•	2 Right Turns.
•	2 Left Turns.
•	2 About Turns.
•	2 Halts (Dog in sit position).
•	Recall. The dog will be placed in to the down position. Handler then leaves his/her dog, walks forward 10 paces, about turns and on instruction from the Arena Marshal recalls their dog to a frontal sit position.
•	Retrieve. Retrieve article (you provide this) is placed by the Arena Marshal and then on his command the handler sends his/her dog to retrieve the article on return to the handler the dog is to sit and present the article to the handler.
Points on offer:-
•	10 points for each turn and halts = 80 points
•	20 points for the Recall = 20 points
•	30 points for the Retrieve = 30 points
•	Total points on offer = 130 points 
How points can be won:- 
•	The dogs shoulder is in line with handler’s left leg. 
•	Dog remains tight to handlers left leg during the turns.
•	Straight sits at the handler’s left hand side.
•	Recall is straight and performed with enthusiasm; dog sits straight in front and close to handler.
•	Retrieve is carried out with enthusiasm, close sit and present and dog leaves the article on command.
How points can be lost:-
•	Dog gets in front or lags behind handler.
•	Wide or crooked sits.
•	Recall is lacklustre and indirect or dog over shoots handler.
•	Dog fails to retrieve, will not return or leave the article.

*The Judges Decision is Final.*

*AGILITY*

The Agility Competition will be carried out off the lead and against the clock. The courses will be constructed from the following obstacles:-
•	Hurdles x 6
•	Dog Walk
•	Long Jump
•	See Saw
•	Wall Jump
•	‘A’ Frame
•	Open & Collapsed Tunnels
•	Surprise Obstacle
•	Weave Poles
•	Tyre Jump 

A clear round in the fastest time will win the competition however, penalty points will be add for any refusals, missed jumps, poles knocked off or contact points not achieved.

I can tell you that the Agility Competition will be divided into three(3)
categories:-
*Advanced*:- Cockapoo's already competing or capable of running a full course and over 14 months of age

*Intermediate*:- Over 14 months old, attended agility training and have covered training on all obstacles including Contact Obstacles, simplified course

*Puppy*:- 12 to 14 months old, basic obstacles ie tunnels, weave and very low jumps. Course will be in a straight line and will be out turn around and come back



*Best Trick*
You will have approximately 5 mins to show the judges a trick or tricks you have trained your cute little dogs to do.....maybe we can take that bottle of champagne off Stephen

Ok everyone please don't worry about any of this! its for fun by all means embrace the competition and train your dogs, get them to the best standard you can and have fun doing it Ultimately its about the taking part, having fun and meeting lots of Cockapoo Owner's who just love their dogs

*Ok Everyone

Here is the list of Competitors and the events they have entered
*
*Obedience =  
Agility =  
Best Trick = 


Strof51 & Poppy : 
Strof51 & Rosie  

EG1 & Rupert  

AliSJ & Izzy  

Embee & Flo  
Embee & Remy  

Mogdog & Maisie  
Mogdog & Bess 

Cockapoodledoo & Rufus 
Cockapoodledoo & Basil 

MichaelWatson54 & Alfie 
MichaelWatson54 & Milo 

JukeeDoodles & Buzz 
JukeeDoodles & Yum Yum 
JukeeDoodles & Woody II 
JukeeDoodles & Woodetta 
JukeeDoodles & Yogi 

Fifi & Gaia 

Laura(L)Izzy & Izzy 
Laura(L)Izzy & Poppy 

Jo Wright & Barney 

Hfd & Billy

Sharples Family & Luna 

PipE & Kipper 

andypandi & Milo   

Donna & Buddy 

Woolacoombe & Dexter 

mrsmac(Paula) & Maisie  

RubyCockapoo & Ruby 
RubyCockapoo & Pepper 

Casper & Cookie 

Gemma27 & Nell 

Rejess & Boo 

Pepster & Pepper 

FreddiesMum & Freddie

FreddiesMum & Darcy

Nadine & Treacle

Number's so far:-

 Obedience 32 This equates to approximately 3 hours

 Agility 31 This equates to approximately 3 hours

 Best Tricks 35 I will place a limit of 5 mins each so nearly 2 1/2 hours


Here is the list of those who are Lodging, Cravaning or Camping Fri/Sat nights
 

Cockapoodledoo(Karen) arty2: 
Embee(Mandy) arty2: 
EG1(Eileen)arty2:  
Fifi(Sue) arty2: 
Gemma27(Gemma & Lorraine)arty2: 
MichaelWatson54(Mick & Jeannette)arty2: 
andypandi(Andrea)arty2:
AliSJ(Ali)arty2: 
Strof51(Col)arty2:
Woolacombe(Kate & Lesley)arty2:
Pepster(Sharon)arty2:
RubyCockapoo(Ian & Helen)arty2:
Mogdog(Sue)arty2:
PipE(Pippa)arty2:
Julie Clarkarty2:
Laura(L)Izzy(Laura)arty2:
Hfd(Helen)arty2:
JukeeDoodles(Julia & Stephen)arty2:
mrsmacarty2:
Jo & Jon Wrightarty2:
Rejess(Claire & Joe)arty2:
Janail(Jan) & Kiayaarty2:
FreddiesMum(Jo)arty2:


These guys are attending Saturday

SharplesFamily(Harri & Mr Harri) 
Donna(Donna)

 = Those happy Cockapoo's attending
arty2: = Those Camping Caravanning etc Fri/Sat nights 



The Reserve List

Janail & Kiaya

Turi & ???? 

Curt3007 & George

Sarahjo & Eddie

Colpa110 & Betty Boo 

Becky & George

So there we have it folks...who from the cast of many will be crowned COCKAPOO OLYMPIC CHAMPION 2012


Mick & Jeannette*


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Can't wait! :jumping:

Hugely, impressively well organised, Mick ! :twothumbs:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Right then, I need to get cracking. Down to business with a detailed query: Will the intermediate and puppy weaves be staggered, V'ed or wired???


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

embee said:


> Right then, I need to get cracking. Down to business with a detailed query: Will the intermediate and puppy weaves be staggered, V'ed or wired???


I'm planning to stagger...


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> Right then, I need to get cracking. Down to business with a detailed query: Will the intermediate and puppy weaves be staggered, V'ed or wired???


Hi Mandy

*V'd for Intermediate*

*Staggered for Puppy*

Mick


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm glad you're not having a 'cutest dog' category or we could be there for a week!

Thanks for organizing Mick - I am sure we will all have a great weekend! 

Helen x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

EG1 said:


> I'm planning to stagger...


You make me laugh :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: J x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Well it seems to have been a quiet week on this thread however, work behind the scene's is moving well

This week I have finished building the Hurdles (6 of them)

Dog Walk has started to be renovated

All the wood has now arrived for the A Frame 

Long Jump is halfway to completion. 

The See Saw arrived however, I think its going to need beefing up 

My Weave Poles are all sorted

And the surprise obstacle is coming together nicely

I have been given some ducting which will be our tunnel its approximately 7 metres long The Collapsed tunnel is as you say collapsed The Wall Jump is coming along slowly I'm constructing it from the Polystyrene container's that your NI gets delivered in The Tyre Jump is a problem at the moment 

So as you can see things might have slowed on here but are gathering pace behind the scene's

I hope all your trainings going well!!

Mick


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Yep, training's coming on just great. Rupert does a lovely SIT so we're nearly there!

xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Yep, training's coming on just great. Rupert does a lovely SIT so we're nearly there!
> 
> xx


Well if Rupert learns 1 thing a month you will be on schedule don't you think
Mick


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Well if Rupert learns 1 thing a month you will be on schedule don't you think
> Mick


Yes, next month will be a challenge though - I'm teaching him to cartwheel.  

(Just trying to worry the opposition.)xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Yes, next month will be a challenge though - I'm teaching him to cartwheel.
> 
> (Just trying to worry the opposition.)xx


Well we've already covered that one getting Milo to clean the windows and Alfie having his eye's tested because apparently he's not colour blind like every other dog on this planet 
Mick


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Mick, if you need any help with the construction Gaia is a dab hand with drills and screw drivers, and just loves sawing, perhaps she could saw someone in half for her trick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Guy's I have given you a clue as to Alfie and Milo's tricks


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mick ..... As of January 2012 there is a change in the regulations for the spacing of the weave poles. Our club has just bought a new set of weaves and they are definitely easier. Each pole should now be spaced 600mm apart. Here's the link to the Kennel Club page:

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/4025

Thought you should know for the Olympics next year and also your own training classes. 

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Karen I actually have them at 24" apart atm so I won't have to tighten up but I was planning on the stick in the ground type as the metal holders and plates are quite expensive I intend to be well inside the maximums I will not be pushing any boundaries with any obstacle that's for sure....Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I thought I had better give you some information on some of the obstacles that will be used in the Agility Competition....

*A Frame*...this will be slightly smaller than normal 8' x 3' and the angle of the ramp will be adaptable, so it can be used by the intermediate dogs as well.

*Dog Walk*....this will not be full height on the stands therefore the angles of the ramps will be less. The ramps and walk are approximately 12' in length.

*Weave*...12 poles set 60cm(24'') apart straight up for advanced, V'd for intermediates and staggered for puppies.

*Tunnel's*...Open will be 5 meter's long and Collapsed will be 5 meter's with open at entrance approx 2 meter's with the rest collapsed.

*Hurdles, Tyre Jump and Wall Jump* will be set at the height according to your dog's size. Puppies who will be set very low and they will not do the Wall Jump.

*Long Jump*....the length will be determined by the size of dog and the class your competing in. 

*See Saw*....is approximately 10' in length and about 2' high in the centre.

I will over the next few weeks try to produce some photo's of the obstacles as I get them built 

When I get these all sorted I will be posting a list of positions that I will need volunteer's for so any husband's, wife's, girl friend's, boy friend's or kids that are willing to help out would be great

Also if anyone knows of someone who has a small portable *PA System* we could borrow for the weekend that would be a great help. I use to have one that ran off a 12 volt battery but alas its no longer

Anyway *Olympian's* I do hope you are all training hard and thinking of some really unusual trick's to impress the Judges with as they will only be able to sit through a couple of 'high fives' before their falling asleep *so be inventive*

Mick


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mick, hubby Gareth is a sound engineer with his own hire company and could provide whatever you want system wise. We can talk closer to the event about requirements. Rufus and Basil will need music played as they jump through hoops of fire. 

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Karen

That's brilliant news on PA System thank you Gareth

How big are the hoops?

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Mick, hubby Gareth is a sound engineer with his own hire company and could provide whatever you want system wise. We can talk closer to the event about requirements. Rufus and Basil will need music played as they jump through hoops of fire.
> 
> Karen xx


Ooh, what fire songs are you thinking of?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ooh, what fire songs are you thinking of?


Got any suggestions? 

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Kasabian - On fire 
The Doors - Light my fire 
Kings of Leon - Poos (***) on fire  (Hopefully not!  )

Love all of those songs! 

Anymore?...off to make the kids breakfast now!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Kasabian - On fire
> The Doors - Light my fire
> Kings of Leon - Poos (***) on fire  (Hopefully not!  )
> 
> ...


Beat me to it Sarah


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sorry!  I am sure there are more!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How about Wheels on fire (Ab fab theme).


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh choices, choices! Anyone bringing a fire extinguisher with them? 

Karen xx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Surely it must be "Burning ring of fire" by Johnny Cash


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sue wins


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG !!!! I think that Julia is taking this a bit too seriously !!!!............she has just come home with a Dog Tricks and Training book and CD combo !!!!!!!!!.................................................HELP !!!! Sxxx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've had my book on tricks for a couple of months, hasn't helped but I've got a book.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> OMG !!!! I think that Julia is taking this a bit too seriously !!!!............she has just come home with a Dog Tricks and Training book and CD combo !!!!!!!!!.................................................HELP !!!! Sxxx


Hey Stephen

Julia is a competitor through and through and I know she will be well prepared come next Sept

Mick


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh no! I want one now! We haven't ever done tricks - it's hard enough trying to find time for the obedience and agility! I was hoping that running off with socks might qualify as Ruby is really good at that! H x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Oh no! I want one now! We haven't ever done tricks - it's hard enough trying to find time for the obedience and agility! I was hoping that running off with socks might qualify as Ruby is really good at that! H x


I think Gaia could give her some competition on that, but she goes the whole hog, pants, trousers etc. She also likes to empty all the washing from the machine and checks to make sure drum is empty


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy has been practising for the stair climb agility:

- negotiate round side of stairgate
- 10m sprint up the stairs 
- watch out for unknown hurdles
- high jump onto king size cozy bed
- bury into duvet before being spotted by ref

He is determined to crack the 'no upstairs' rule!!
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Billy has been practising for the stair climb agility:
> 
> - negotiate round side of stairgate
> - 10m sprint up the stairs
> ...


Oooh! Daisy is good at that one aswell! They really are cheeky aren't they!?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> OMG !!!! I think that Julia is taking this a bit too seriously !!!!............she has just come home with a Dog Tricks and Training book and CD combo !!!!!!!!!.................................................HELP !!!! Sxxx


Ha, she'll be so busy over the summer with all the pups, we'll all have a chance to catch up!  I'm planning a very special trick with Izzy, planning being the operative word!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Wood starting to look like Obstacles!!*

Hi Olympians

Well I've had a busy weekend in the work shop and I'm pleased to say some of the Obstacles for the Olympics are starting to come together and take shape









*A Frame...*








*A Frame now with the slats on...*









*Dog Walk being renovated*









*Long Jump just needs painting....*









*See the pile of wood! can anyone guess the obstacle it will turn into....*









Sorry about quality of Pics taken on my mobile and the light was fading.....

Hope all your tricks are developing well

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

that looks big to Izzy!
We haven't started learning our special trick yet - have to buy accessories....


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Hmm. A bit worried about the xylophone. Judging by his singing voice Rupert's not too musical! 
Jolly good work though Mick x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just realised that my photo's may reveal a little to much my tricks require some apparatus but batteries are not required

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

...caravan?


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

The trick is towing the caravan across the arena and then putting up the awning. Awesome!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

No wrongThe Caravan is nothing to do with me some horsey type parked it in there the other day....she has 8 horse's, and three dogs a Whippet, Westie and a Springer which looks like he's coming to my training classes

Sorry Julia I like Horsey Types really

Mick


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow! The equipment is all looking very impressive....time to start looking for a puppy agility class!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Just back from agility class with Buzz and Yum-Yum, they are getting the hang of it. Yum-Yum did the funniest scoot around the arena twice before he went through the tunnel. They're really starting to enjoy it now  J xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Basil had his puppy agility class this evening too. He really cracks me up. I've been teaching him 'down' with a vengeance and so every time I even look at him at the moment he jumps into a 'down'! Not helpful when you're approaching a mini jump!

Karen xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Defiantly the wooden spoon for me just going to wing it on the day, haven't got any spare time to fit agility in as well.
Mick the equipment looks mega as my grandson would say.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Defiantly the wooden spoon for me just going to wing it on the day, haven't got any spare time to fit agility in as well.
> Mick the equipment looks mega as my grandson would say.


I will be sharing the wooden spoon with you Colin, still working on basic training let alone anything else!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Colin & Sarah and all other Olympian's

I hopefully will have all obstacles assembled at Woodland Water's by friday lunch time so you will be able to do some last minute training

Mick

PS Of course if your any where near me on a weekend just call and we can always set up a little course


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I will be sharing the wooden spoon with you Colin, still working on basic training let alone anything else!


Think Billy will be fighting it out with Colin and Sarah for the wooden spoon - or maybe we could have a prize for best utube moment! 
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Think Billy will be fighting it out with Colin and Sarah for the wooden spoon - or maybe we could have a prize for best utube moment!
> H x


I think there will be a lot of laughs!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

The last time I did agility, I tripped up and Poppy just sat in the tunnel.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I did agility this morning but Rupert didn't! Too windy for his liking - just wanted to play chase me with his mates.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Alfie & Milo's Training*

Hi Olympian's

Well I must say Alfie is proving to be one of the best dog's I ever had the pleasure to do Obedience Training with

Although only 6 month's old his concentration level's are exceptional! couple this with his willingness to please and not forgetting his insatiable appetite for treat's it all makes for a very trainable Cockapoo

Milo is however a different ball game extremely bright testing my experience to the full and although slightly behind his best mate well advanced for his age.

I have spent no more than 5 minutes twice a day with both dogs and they are now doing things like distance control (about 10 feet) ie sit, down, up sit and stand, off lead heel work, just moved today onto down on the move and a pick up, we are also about to start send away training

I really thought I'd left all this behind 10 year's ago but these two cracking little dogs have reminded me how rewarding working with a dog can be...10 years ago dog training was my profession and then I left the RAF....Alfie and Milo have *'re-lit my fire'* (get it?)

Here are some pic's which you may have already seen on the CCGB site if not check it out there are some great training tips on there from the Founder Member's...... http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk

Mick

PS Jeannette's keeping her handling pic's with Milo for another day....

Just look at the eye contact Alfie makes with me......


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic, Mick! They really are bright dogs.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You hit the nail on the head Mick....the eye contact that they make.......what a buzz that is, gives me butterflies in the stomach.

So glad your fire has been re-lit :whoo::whoo::whoo: J x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

OK Mick ....... a question. I'm self learning for the Obedience. You have listed which manoeuvres we will be tested on. Do we work out our own routine covering those manoeuvres or will the judge tell us what he wants to see individually? Sorry, never done, or even watched for that matter, any Competitive Obedience. 

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Julia
I can honestly say I think they know what I'm going to do next....with most dogs I have had the pleasure to work with I find a routine help's enormously in the early stages of training but with Alfie in particular and Milo to a degree if I go through a routine they get ahead of me 

So I constantly change what I'm going to do......like yourself with your spread sheets I like to write down my days training before doing it but with these two I can't do that......and I'm begining to wonder who's training who

Stephen you were oh so right back in July when you said things will work out right

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> OK Mick ....... a question. I'm self learning for the Obedience. You have listed which manoeuvres we will be tested on. Do we work out our own routine covering those manoeuvres or will the judge tell us what he wants to see individually? Sorry, never done, or even watched for that matter, any Competitive Obedience.
> 
> Karen xx


Hi Karen

No, there's no need to memorise the routine there will be an Arena Marshal who will direct you around the obedience

It's all over in a flash I actually went through it this afternoon apart from the retrieve and its less than 5 minutes

Mick


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> No, there's no need to memorise the routine there will be an Arena Marshal who will direct you around the obedience
> 
> ...


Oooh, will the arena marshal be wearing a uniform? :love-eyes:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Oooh, will the arena marshal be wearing a uniform? :love-eyes:


He's 21, 6' 1" and single


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So you got your son to agree to come & help out then eventually Mick?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> So you got your son to agree to come & help out then eventually Mick?


Hi Laura

Yeah I managed it with a little help from a couple of photo's I wont tell him about the boyfriend for a while though

Mick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> Yeah I managed it with a little help from a couple of photo's I wont tell him about the boyfriend for a while though
> 
> Mick


Haha fair enough  Is that the only reason he said yes? I'm sure deep down it's to help out his dad but he's just too tough to admit it 
No need to tell him about the boyfriend til you're at the olympis if that is the reason haha.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm, might be leaving my daughter at home then!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Hmmm, might be leaving my daughter at home then!


Hey

My son is an Officer and a Gentleman I'll have you

Well for one more week anyway

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I wasn't doubting that for one moment - it's Ciara I'm worried about :laugh: her father says she's just like her mother :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I wasn't doubting that for one moment - it's Ciara I'm worried about :laugh: her father says she's just like her mother :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:[/QUOT
> 
> What with Izzy tearing it up in the arena and Mum & Daughter in the bar what have we let ourselves in for
> 
> Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you watch TOWIE? You can take the girl out of Essex......


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

No I've never watched it but I am married to an Essex Girl

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Neither have I actually, but i am an Essex girl - meet you in the bar then Jeanette, don't forget your white stillettos


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

She will definitely be in the bar not to sure about stiletto's however she still likes the odd dance around a bunch of hand bags In fact she's probably doing that as I type this at her works xmas party

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Obedience Agility & Best Trick*

Hi Olympian's

Anyone who's competing who has not yet received the itinerary for the above events let me know and I will forward these to you

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just realised I did this some time ago so I've just brought it forward just to refresh or for anyone who missed it........

*OBEDIENCE*
The Obedience exercise can be conducted on or off the lead and at normal walking pace. This exercise will consist of the following:-
•	2 Right Turns.
•	2 Left Turns.
•	2 About Turns.
•	2 Halts (Dog in sit position).
•	Recall. The dog will be placed in to the down position. Handler then leaves his/her dog, walks forward 10 paces, about turns and on instruction from the Arena Marshal recalls their dog to a frontal sit position.
•	Retrieve. Retrieve article (you provide this) is placed by the Arena Marshal and then on his command the handler sends his/her dog to retrieve the article on return to the handler the dog is to sit and present the article to the handler.
Points on offer:-
•	10 points for each turn and halts = 80 points
•	20 points for the Recall = 20 points
•	30 points for the Retrieve = 30 points
•	Total points on offer = 130 points 
How points can be won:- 
•	The dogs shoulder is in line with handler’s left leg. 
•	Dog remains tight to handlers left leg during the turns.
•	Straight sits at the handler’s left hand side.
•	Recall is straight and performed with enthusiasm; dog sits straight in front and close to handler.
•	Retrieve is carried out with enthusiasm, close sit and present and dog leaves the article on command.
How points can be lost:-
•	Dog gets in front or lags behind handler.
•	Wide or crooked sits.
•	Recall is lacklustre and indirect or dog over shoots handler.
•	Dog fails to retrieve, will not return or leave the article.

*The Judges Decision is Final.*

*AGILITY*

The Agility Competition will be carried out off the lead and against the clock. The courses will be constructed from the following obstacles:-
•	Hurdles x 6
•	Dog Walk
•	Long Jump
•	See Saw
•	Wall Jump
•	‘A’ Frame
•	Open & Collapsed Tunnels
•	Surprise Obstacle
•	Weave Poles
•	Tyre Jump 

A clear round in the fastest time will win the competition however, penalty points will be add for any refusals, missed jumps, poles knocked off or contact points not achieved.

I can tell you that the Agility Competition will be divided into three(3)
categories:-
*Advanced*:- Cockapoo's already competing or capable of running a full course and over 14 months of age

*Intermediate*:- Over 14 months old, attended agility training and have covered training on all obstacles apart from Contact Obstacles, simplified course

*Puppy*:- 12 to 14 months old, basic obstacles ie tunnels, weave and very low jumps. Course will be in a straight line and will be out turn around and come back


*Best Trick*
You will have approximately 5 mins to show the judges a trick or tricks you have trained your cute little dogs to do.....maybe we can take that bottle of champagne off Stephen

Ok everyone please don't worry about any of this! its for fun by all means embrace the competition and train your dogs, get them to the best standard you can and have fun doing it Ultimately its about the taking part, having fun and meeting lots of Cockapoo Owner's who just love their dogs

Mick


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG!  I don't have time to get into the strict training regime required until after Xmas ... is there a prize for the most daft dog!?! or possibly the most friendly?!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> OMG!  I don't have time to get into the strict training regime required until after Xmas ... is there a prize for the most daft dog!?! or possibly the most friendly?!


I am sorry Sue but Daisy is set to win the 'Daftest Cockapoo' prize....you will have to have the 'Most friendly'!   xxx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> OMG!  I don't have time to get into the strict training regime required until after Xmas ... is there a prize for the most daft dog!?! or possibly the most friendly?!


Hi Sue

I know so many things to do.....next on my list is xmas light's outside

Yeah so not to much training going on

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We're just going to wing it ......


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

So glad I'm not the only Essex Girl making it up as I go ..........


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> OMG!  I don't have time to get into the strict training regime required until after Xmas ... is there a prize for the most daft dog!?! or possibly the most friendly?!





ali-s.j. said:


> We're just going to wing it ......





Fifi said:


> So glad I'm not the only Essex Girl making it up as I go ..........


Ladies, Ladies, Ladies

What is it with you all? there seem's to be more competition for the Wooden Spoon and who said there is even a Wooden Spoon

You all still have plenty of time to get some really good training done I realise many of our dogs are Summer 11 pups so once May/June 2012 comes around you will be able to really get into some serious training giving you a good 4 month's to get your agility sorted out so all you need to be doing now is a bit of obedience (I actually timed Alfie & myself around the Obedience routine and it takes less than 6 minutes...without the retrieve)

You should all by now have worked out what your Cockapoo is going to be good at with regards to your Trick routine so no excuses for anything other than perfection there

So come on ladies less of all this negativity and let's get positive

Mick


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

OK, so I'll work on the hand biting and clothes hanging, but the hands might be down to the bone by next September, so I'll need to borrow a pair


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Mick! I need help! Rupert has turned out to be a SNUFFLER! The last couple of weeks at puppy agility he's shown no interest in anything except snuffling about in the grass. He's a total piggy so I suspect he's just hunting for food all the time. How do I distract him?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Mick! I need help! Rupert has turned out to be a SNUFFLER! The last couple of weeks at puppy agility he's shown no interest in anything except snuffling about in the grass. He's a total piggy so I suspect he's just hunting for food all the time. How do I distract him?



Hi Eileen

I would hazzard a guess that treat's have been dropped around the agility course and Rupert has come across some which has compounded your problem...so yes your right he's hunting for dropped treats

First of all *everyone* in the class needs to play their part and not drop treats and if they do they must tell someone so as it can be *found *and *removed*.

Secondly I would practice an Obstacle that he really enjoy's and complete's without to many rewards being required...Tunnel's are good for this as there should be no dropped or discarded treat in the tunnel and you can reward as soon as Rupert exits and get his nose off the ground.

Are you doing it off lead? if so I would put him back on the lead and carry out loose lead walking between obstacles and have a controlled position prior to and after each obstacle(this also helps for spotting your contact points on certain pieces of equipment)......

Milo was a little like this but is now really focussed on the next obstacle as that's now become more interesting than his treat/reward....don't worry about not having speed at this stage its much more important to get Rupert focused on the obstacle.....do two or three obstacles and have them closer together so its right in his focus when he complete's each obstacle and only reward him after say three obstacles no treats in between....

Hope this help's but the most important thing is *everybody needs to be ultra* *careful with treats* on the obstacle course

He's only young and I assume only getting one session a week, so your ability to see improvement seem's slow however not a bad thing considering his age

Mick


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

All excellent advice Mick. Wish I lived less than several days drive away so I could join your club! I suspect there are little tiddly bits of dropped treats all over the field and failing that yummy rabbit poo! We're on holiday now until Jan so I'll get a practice course going in the garden and follow your advice. Many thanksxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

EG1 said:


> All excellent advice Mick. Wish I lived less than several days drive away so I could join your club! Many thanksxx


Maybe we could persuade Mick to run a residential course for us


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Do you know Ali - I'd been thinking along those lines after reading the thread about Mick's club! Mick - have you thought of setting up a Cockapoo B and B for us ?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Maybe we could persuade Mick to run a residential course for us


Ali

Are you coming to Wood Green training day if so are you staying over or travelling straight back afterwards?

If you were staying over we could do some training at A1K9's on the Friday morning

That goes for everyone more than happy to set everything up for you all to have a go on the Olympic Equipment

Mick


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Oooh - I might definitely be staying over then! Won't have a poo with me though. Will that be a drawback?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Oooh - I might definitely be staying over then! Won't have a poo with me though. Will that be a drawback?


Well yes it usually helps to have a dog But why not bring him I bet Wood Green would have spare kennel for the day somewhere

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Discount at Woodland Water's*

Hi Olympian's

Just to inform all of those that are staying over at Woodland Water's I have managed to get us some discount

For those guy's Caravanning or Camping your nightly rate has been reduced from £19.50 to £16 per night

For those booked in to a Lodge you will receive a 10% discount on your total price

I'm still working on Woody's Bar

Mick


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done Mick and thank you! You really have done an amazing job with this whole event!  x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mick your a star.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Mick your a star.


Hi Colin

Its not much! however, every little helps

Mick


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> Its not much! however, every little helps
> 
> Mick


There's an old saying up here "Shy bairns get nowt". 

Colin.


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Mick, you're a star! Thank you muchly. x x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Fantastic, fantastic ..............:whoo:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

......it just gets better and better! Thanks Mick! 

Karen xx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Right all, we are booked in with Boo in a lake view lodge  cant wait!!!


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Mick, every little helps.

jan


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

That's great - and if you could get a 50% discount in the bar I might stay on an extra few nights! 
H x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hfd said:


> That's great - and if you could get a 50% discount in the bar I might stay on an extra few nights!
> H x


Hi Helen

Not quite sure about 50% but I'll see what I can get

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

janail said:


> Thanks Mick, every little helps.
> 
> jan


Hi Jan

You've managed to get booked on site now?

Mick


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Well yes it usually helps to have a dog But why not bring him I bet Wood Green would have spare kennel for the day somewhere
> 
> Mick


Ohhhhh that's an interesting idea but where would there be to stay overnight that would take dogs???


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Mandy
Not sure but I could try and find somewhere! I wish I had £5 for every time I smuggled my dog in to a BB or a Travel Lodge.... Let me know if you are interested and I'll have a think

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Olympian's

I've just been totting up and we now have 23 Parties booked in at Woodland for the Fri/Sat and I think that will make around 50 of us so I'm looking for a volunteer for getting the first round of drinks

Only kidding but I have to say I never thought we would get as many as this and I'm really pleased with everyone's response

I must also say I am now feeling the pressure to make this a great weekend for all you guy's

I will in the New Year be posting on the CCGB web site some training guides on some of the aspect's in the Olympic's soooo if you've not yet joined.....get in there and get the very best training tips

Merry Christmas to all Olympian's

Mick


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> I will in the New Year be posting on the CCGB web site some training guides on some of the aspect's in the Olympic's soooo if you've not yet joined.....get in there and get the very best training tips
> 
> Mick


Great ... thanks Mick, look forward to your training guides.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ooooh good! Thanks Mick. I need some help with the obedience in particular. I've bought a couple of books but one of them doesn't have many pictures! 

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ooooh good! Thanks Mick. I need some help with the obedience in particular. I've bought a couple of books but one of them doesn't have many pictures!
> 
> Karen xx


Hi Karen

Only if you help with some tips on Agility

Mick


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Any help you need to get things organised mick, give me a shout, we will be only too happy to help


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Can newbies come to this? It sounds great. Mine love their agility and trick training. Think I'd need to work on the obedience bit though!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Loads of us going with young dogs/pups. Mick keeps telling us it's just for fun, but we know better!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> Can newbies come to this? It sounds great. Mine love their agility and trick training. Think I'd need to work on the obedience bit though!!


Hi Jo

I have sent you a pm

Where have you been girl

How many Poo's do you have that want to take part?

Mick


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> Can newbies come to this? It sounds great. Mine love their agility and trick training. Think I'd need to work on the obedience bit though!!


Just joined your fabulous blog...you go girl :whoo:


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for your pm Mick. Please could you add Freddie and Darcey to the reserve list (and Jasper if you'd let a labradoodle in?). We'll sort out camping nearer the time if space becomes available, or otherwise I could drive down for the day.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> Thanks for your pm Mick. Please could you add Freddie and Darcey to the reserve list (and Jasper if you'd let a labradoodle in?). We'll sort out camping nearer the time if space becomes available, or otherwise I could drive down for the day.


Hi Jo

There is space available for camping now and I have negotiated a discounted rate for those booking in for the Olympic's

You have been added to the list

Mick 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/images/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> Can newbies come to this? It sounds great. Mine love their agility and trick training. Think I'd need to work on the obedience bit though!!


Jo you are so welcome with all of your experience.  Perhaps we should be persuading you to run a masterclass on the Friday evening!  Great blog by the way. Must join as a follower.

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Attention Olympians

Tomorrow night BBC2 at 6.45pm Olympia Equestrian World Champ's also showing Dog Agility Competition

Mick

ps it will be on the Red Button


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Freddies Mum said:


> Can newbies come to this? It sounds great. Mine love their agility and trick training. Think I'd need to work on the obedience bit though!!


Hi Jo Oop North - Great blog  with great pictures of your dogs.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Jo! Great to hear that you are joining us!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Attention Olympians
> 
> Tomorrow night BBC2 at 6.45pm Olympia Equestrian World Champ's also showing Dog Agility Competition
> 
> ...


Rupert's already been watching Olympia show-jumping pretty avidly - sits in front of the screen wagging his tail. I'm hoping he's picking up tips for agility - let's hope he'll miss out the bucking.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Rupert's already been watching Olympia show-jumping pretty avidly - sits in front of the screen wagging his tail. I'm hoping he's picking up tips for agility - let's hope he'll miss out the bucking.


Well it really got my 'grey matter' working with regards to Course Design. Obstacles with spread's, water jump's and so on

Mick


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Ooh thanks for the tip, I'll be watching. I've been following it on Facebook.

BTW there's a great course designer progamme here: www.cleanrun.com

It is free to download for a month, then you have to buy a licence for around £50. If you need any help let me know.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Just been through and read all of this thread.

First - Mick, that home-made equipment looks brilliant! 

And just to agree with all the 'anything can happen' sentiments. At our first outdoor show of this year, Freddie's first run was hilarious. He took the first jump, then instead of coming with me he went left and through the tunnel, then ran back past me to jump up at the judge knocking her rosette off in the process, then picked her rosette up and ran off with it.  I was mortified! But thankfully the judge was really nice, and let me get Freddie under control and take him back in the ring to do a few jumps.

But just to show you we can do agility properly - here's a little YouTube vid. This was a grade 3 class in the summer, and we came 11th out of 150 dogs.
http://youtu.be/WBj6C-cU_mY

PS thanks for all your comments on my blog, I'm not the best writer but I like to keep a record to look back on


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for that Jo - what a great round! My biggest struggle with Rufus is the weaves at the moment. I know it is always the last obstacle that they 'get' but I dream of being able to shout 'weeeeeeave' and have him just go and do it!! He's getting a better rhythm now but gets bored half way through and dashes off to the next jump/tunnel/whatever! I'm going to have to do some practice away from our class I think.

Karen x


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Thanks for that Jo - what a great round! My biggest struggle with Rufus is the weaves at the moment. I know it is always the last obstacle that they 'get' but I dream of being able to shout 'weeeeeeave' and have him just go and do it!! He's getting a better rhythm now but gets bored half way through and dashes off to the next jump/tunnel/whatever! I'm going to have to do some practice away from our class I think.
> 
> Karen x


It took Freddie a long long time to 'get' the weaves. He was still following my hand through when we started competing. I managed to get him going independently by borrowing a set of V weaves for a week and really worked on getting Fred to drive through them (OH stood at the end with a pot of high-value treats worked brilliantly!).

Conversely, Jasper and Darcey have picked them up really quickly so I think it depends on the dog.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> It took Freddie a long long time to 'get' the weaves. He was still following my hand through when we started competing. I managed to get him going independently by borrowing a set of V weaves for a week and really worked on getting Fred to drive through them (OH stood at the end with a pot of high-value treats worked brilliantly!).
> 
> Conversely, Jasper and Darcey have picked them up really quickly so I think it depends on the dog.


I've never tried with V weaves. Our club uses channel weaves at the introduction stages. I've actually got a set of 6 stick in the ground garden weaves - I might try setting them up as V weaves and see how he gets on.

Karen x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi
I started Alfie and Milo on Staggered but quickly moved to V'd and its working quite nicely Milo comfortable around 6 poles and Alfie is now following my hand nicely thru 9 poles and the pace is getting quicker each time....Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

This thread has now had over 10,000 views nearly 500 replies and almost 50 pages. I was just wondering what has been the largest thread? This one of course still has 9 months to run!!

Mick


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well it is an Olympic thread


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone recommend reasonably priced, light equipment for practising agility at home? I want to have some weaves, 3 jumps and a tunnel in the garden for practising now that I've returned to agility training with Flo. At the moment I'm thinking about the maintenance free jumps, weaves and tunnel here http://www.jump4joyagility.co.uk/Maintenance-Free-Jumps.php but also need to find a small garden A frame for working on a stop on contact points.

I'm thinking I'll work in weaves using staggered approcah as that is what my current trainer does and I don't want to confuse her although I've seen youtube stuff on training using 2x2 method which looks interesting. What method does everyone else prefer - staggered, V'ed or 2x2???

Have stopped flyball for the moment as Flo, who is already a really 'reactive' dog, was turning into a completely hyped-up, crazed, noisy beast at training so I want to spend time doing a more controlled sport with her . I had a 1:1 last week and have managed to get a wait and a decent stop on contacts so her return to agility looks promising.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Unfortunately none of it is cheap! But you could get a scaffolding plank to practice 2o2o on the flat. Or you could simply practice it on your stairs.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi mandy I have just been able to get some equipment off eBay if you go on eBay search for dog agility equipment and then scroll down until you find some winged hurdles from a company called Shalynn (visit their shop) they are doing some ATM for a very reasonable price a set of 3 hurdles £32 a 3 metre tunnel £16 and so on for weaves I just bought some plastic pipes from B&Q if I remember about £4 for a 3 metre length cut in 3 and I just push them in the ground so for £12 you've got 9 poles set them 24" apart you can stagger or V them it's really easy and cheap it makes the poles a little short in length but it works ok with my two. This is sent from my son's iPad so sorry for it not being in my normal style.....Mick


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Mandy. Sorry to hear you stopped Flyball. I have the complete opposite problem, Poppy is so hard to get excited I sometimes don't now if she is going to run. O for a reactive dog.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mandy I bought a set of 4 jumps from Jump4joy. They're super quality. I got 4 as I wanted to be able to work on box jumping. I also got a set of 6 weave poles from them as the weaves are probably the hardest piece of equipment to master and Rufus still has a way to go.

Karen xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Mandy I bought a set of 4 jumps from Jump4joy. They're super quality. I got 4 as I wanted to be able to work on box jumping. I also got a set of 6 weave poles from them as the weaves are probably the hardest piece of equipment to master and Rufus still has a way to go.
> 
> Karen xx


Karen, did you get the maintenance free ones at this link? http://www.jump4joyagility.co.uk/Maintenance-Free-Jumps.php


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

embee said:


> Karen, did you get the maintenance free ones at this link? http://www.jump4joyagility.co.uk/Maintenance-Free-Jumps.php


Yes, those are the ones. I think I bought them from their Ebay shop as a set of 4 jumps and 6 weave poles. I'll see if I can find the link......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JUMP4JOY-...0?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item255b5a0200

They're not massively cheap but they are good quality. They do quite a range of bundles so worth looking at their Ebay shop. I initially bought a few obstacles from Pets at Home but returned them 24 hours later as they were such poor quality.

Karen x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Yes, those are the ones. I think I bought them from their Ebay shop as a set of 4 jumps and 6 weave poles. I'll see if I can find the link......
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JUMP4JOY-...0?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item255b5a0200
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen - I think I'll go for their bundle on ebay with 4 jumps, weaves and tunnel then also grab one of the mini concertina weaves via Micks recommendation so I can work of staggered weaves indoors


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

embee said:


> Thanks Karen - I think I'll go for their bundle on ebay with 4 jumps, weaves and tunnel then also grab one of the mini concertina weaves via Micks recommendation so I can work of staggered weaves indoors


Sounds like some serious training this Xmas for Flo ... and I am sure lovely Remy will join in too ... just don't try to do the jumps yourself after a Christmas tipple  .. have a great xmas xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Sounds like some serious training this Xmas for Flo ... and I am sure lovely Remy will join in too ... just don't try to do the jumps yourself after a Christmas tipple  .. have a great xmas xxx


My interest in agility has just been re-ignited following a 1:1 with a new trainer for Flo. No danger of me doing the jumps myself and, if I did, it would only be after a fews glasses of champagne, not while sober


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> My interest in agility has just been re-ignited following a 1:1 with a new trainer for Flo. No danger of me doing the jumps myself and, if I did, it would only be after a fews glasses of champagne, not while sober


Hi Mandy

Is your new trainer the ex Police/Military guy that you talked about a little while ago?

I will be very happy to supply some jumps and a couple of glasses of champagne next Sept just to see you negotiate a short course

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Couple of bottles Mick and I'll do the jumps too


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> Is your new trainer the ex Police/Military guy that you talked about a little while ago?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not as Shaun Leatham is a great trainer. The field that he had available is now completely water logged so he won't start up again now until March. Pity as his techniques are brilliant. I have, however, found another trainer. We had a 1:1 2 weeks ago and I start group training in January. She was great as Flo is quite a reactive, wired dog and she competes in agility with a rescue dog who has exactly the same personality as Flo so has some great advice on handling.

Can you send me a plan of the short, tipsy human course so Ali and I can start practising...


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> Unfortunately not as Shaun Leatham is a great trainer. The field that he had available is now completely water logged so he won't start up again now until March. Pity as his techniques are brilliant. I have, however, found another trainer. We had a 1:1 2 weeks ago and I start group training in January. She was great as Flo is quite a reactive, wired dog and she competes in agility with a rescue dog who has exactly the same personality as Flo so has some great advice on handling.
> 
> Can you send me a plan of the short, tipsy human course so Ali and I can start practising...


Hi Mandy

I have suffered with the weather as well although not water logged...

I am exploring the fact that I have quite a large building to store my equipment in but the owner has left an old Caravan in there as well, if this was out of the way I could do indoors 

I just need something to cover the floor with just in strips so as I could put out a line of obstacles

Will you look to go back with Shaun or will you stay with your new trainer?

As for the Tipsy Human Obstacle Course I will give it a little thought.....how is your Swallow Dive and Commando Crawl??

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OLYMPIAN'S and ALL THE BEST for 2012

Mick Jeannette Alfie & Milo


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Olympian's

I will over the next few weeks be giving training tips/hints and advice on Agility training.

These will be found on the 'Cockapoo Club of GB' web site in the 'Tips from the Club House'. 


For those who have not yet signed up for the CCGB if you want I can e-mail you the training tips but much easier if you join the CCGB.

MICK


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

That sounds great Mick. Ive had a wee dabble but would be interested to learn more.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi mick, 
Could you please email
Me with any of the hints and suggestions if they are over and above what we will learn in classes, i am taking a LONG break from this forum as i am sick of the bad attitudes of 'some' people on here, for all you other chilled out nice folks? I look forward to meeting you at the olympics


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Mick, Could you do me a favour and withdraw Dexter from all 3 competitions.... it will give someone else a chanceto enter as I know you have a waiting list . We will still be coming to the event though---- wouldn't miss it for the world , and I will be more than happy to help with any marshalling etc.... but dexter will not be competing .
Regards, 
Lesley x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Quick update we have two places available so if your interested let me know 
Mick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Not sure if i'm going to withdraw Poppy yet, keep Izzie's spot, but Poppy isn't learning anything so it's touch and go haha x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Not sure if i'm going to withdraw Poppy yet, keep Izzie's spot, but Poppy isn't learning anything so it's touch and go haha x


Hi Laura

She is still only 4 months old Has Poppy been to puppy classes yet if so how did she get on?

Don't worry to much you have only entered the trick's competition with them both so you are only going to take a few minutes so its no real problem

Mick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No we never did puppy classes with Izzie either because of things with my mum or we probably would have done but it's getting them there for them and things. But Izzie learnt things very easily and quickly and Poppy doesn't seem to get it. I know i'm only in the tricks, but don't want to be stood there with nothing to do wioth her lol. I'll let you know in the next month or two and see how she goes, but if not someone else could take her place


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Laura 

Come on! get yourself down your local dog club and join in your dog's will love it and I'm sure you will too

You may have an Obedience or Agility star in your house and you don't know it

Mick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, well maybe inn my dreams I do 
I can't imagine Izzie would ever be good at obedience not matter how smart she is! She chooses when to listen to me lol. 
But i'm guna be quite busy the next few months working so will have to have a think about whether or not to take one of them to classes.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Agility Competition Update*

Hi Olympian's

I have made a few little changes to the Agility Competition and I think this simplifies for everyone just what they can enter

_AGILITY 
The Agility Competition will be carried out off the lead and against the clock. The courses will be constructed from the following obstacles:-
•	Hurdles x 6
•	Dog Walk
•	Long Jump
•	See Saw
•	Wall Jump
•	‘A’ Frame
•	Open & Collapsed Tunnels
•	Weave Poles
•	Tyre Jump 
A clear round in the fastest time will win the competition however, penalty points will be add for any refusals, missed jumps, poles knocked off or contact points not achieved.

I can tell you that the Agility Competition will be divided into three (3) categories:-

ADVANCED: - Cockapoo's 14 month's and over already competing or capable of running a full course with full height contact's and jumps set to individual requirements.

INTERMEDIATE: - Over 14 months old, attended agility training and having covered training on all obstacles including Contact Obstacles at half height, simplified course and handler's will have the choice of completing the course on off the lead.

BEGINNER: - 12 months upward's, basic obstacles ie tunnels, weave and very low jumps. Course will be very easy more like a steeple chase just smaller and lower obstacles. You will be able to do this course on or of the lead.

It will be your choice which category you compete in and that decision need not be made until the weekend of the Olympic's.

The Agility Course will be set up by lunchtime on the Friday so, you will have all afternoon the practice on the course of your choice 
_

And here is a short video of Alfie doing the Obedience Routine for the Olympic's

I'm afraid my camcorder shut down at the recall but that ended well

Hope this gives you a good idea....





And here is Barney a 12 month old Cockapoo doing his agility training for the Olympic's Barney and Jon only started Agility training last November









Mick


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Mick.

Please can you withdraw Daisy from all of the competitions. We will no longer be attending.

Thank you.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hi Mick.
> 
> Please can you withdraw Daisy from all of the competitions. We will no longer be attending.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Sarah:cry2:

I am sorry to here that but I will of course withdraw you and Daisy I hope you are are both well and wish you all the luck for the future.

Mick


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Mick, sorry but me n dexter wont be able to attend the olympics but i hope you all have a great time .... jools


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Jool's

Ok no problem thank's for letting me know....Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Olympian's

Just a quick update.....I have add a side attraction to the Olympic's

My dog club A1K9's has challenged all Olympian's to take them on at the 
*Relay Challenge*

Here are some pic's of the course and a video of Jon & Barney, one of our team doing his relay leg.



















Click to watch

Team's to run against A1K9's will be selected at random on the Friday evening...anyone up for the challenge

Mick


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Great idea Mick - I've had a go with Flo and Remy and have some movies of them practising on my blog  http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2012/03/cockapoo-olympics-relay-training.html


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Olympian's

Could all Competitor's that want to take part in the Relay Challenge please confirm with me as I am about to start working how many we have got, how many in each team etc....

Thanks Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Well the Games are only a few short weeks away and competitors have been preparing hard for the event at Woodland Waters on the 15 Sept....

Here are a few pictures of of some of the Cockapoo's being put through their paces.... 

Alfie clears the Long Jump with style...










Up and over the A Frame...Yogi and Julia










Karen and Rufus practice the Relay Course..










Alfie again displays his athleticism at the Spread Jump..










Milo makes it hard work for Mick to keep pace..










Helen introduces Ruby to the Send Away Table...










Dave and Luna.....Eileen and Rupert go through their obedience routines..



















Young Josh shows his Dad how it should be done with Luna










And finally Alfie checks out the cameraman....










So if you have not doing anything on the 15 Sept pop along to Woodland Water's and watch 30+ Cockapoo's go through their paces....this day stands to be the Cockapoo Event of 2012...dont miss it.

Mick


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Fab pictures! We won't be able to make it as we're going on a walking holiday to the Peak District but I've a feeling we'll be missing out!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Fantastic pictures Mick, looks like it will be a great event. Hope it goes really well.


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

I have always wanted a great reason to go to England! I so love the Brits!! 
Cherio!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Michael,
Due to unforeseen circumstances we need to cancel our place in the Olympics in September. Sorry for the late notice but I hope you can offer Billy's place to someone on the reserve list.
We are at the moment still hoping to attend and cheer everybody else on.
Thanks for arranging - you have done a great job. 
Helen


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Sue and I are bringing Heidi & Amber and have decided to book in with our caravan for the weekend. Just want to be with the girls on their own before handing over to Sarah.....

See you all there and really looking forward to it although not looking forward to saying farewell to the girls :-(


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

We are coming along to watch on the Saturday and bringing Bo. She's going to meet her sister Lola for the first time since the litter were separated in January.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Just thought I'd bump this up as the weekend approaches! Everyone is welcome to pop along to watch the fun! I'll be there on the Saturday, and I hope to see some of you!

"The Cockapoo Games 2012 are being held on 14th, 15th and 16th September 2012 at Woodland Waters, Nr Ancaster, Lincolnshire."


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Amh59 said:


> We are coming along to watch on the Saturday and bringing Bo. She's going to meet her sister Lola for the first time since the litter were separated in January.


 Yay and we are so excited in meeting Bo and yourself Andrea!!! I have my camera charged up and ready x


----------

